# Apple Cider Vinegar



## eightthirty (Jun 6, 2005)

With so many discussions about ACV I thought I'd post this from THIS site that I found:

Apple Cider Vinegar is one of the oldest, most powerful, healing home remedies imaginable. Just read our extensive Reader Feedback section further down on this page and you will see why!

If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important remedies in healing the body. Apple Cider Vinegar has a number of reported uses: complete relief of pollen, food and pet allergies. It also cures sinus infections. Additional cures: acne, high cholesterol, chronic fatigue, candida, acid reflux (!), sore throats, contact dermatitis, arthritis, gout and is a general energy tonic. Apple Cider Vinegar also breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. It has also been reported that a daily dose of apple cider vinegar in water has soaring blood pressure under control in two weeks!

As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.

*pH BALANCE:*

It's suggested that Apple Cider Vinegar has such curative abilities because it causes one's pH levels to become more alkaline or, in the case of too much alkalinity, more acidic. Urinalysis studies done in the 1950s by D.C. Jarvis (author of Folk Medicine) showed that pH levels in the body become highlyalkaline before and during an allergy attack (yes, contrary to what you would normally read on the subject). If you are going to try apple cider vinegar for allergies, or even to prevent sickness, we suggest you do some investigation of your own by buying a pH test kit at a local pharmacy, garden nursery, or even pool supply store. You can use these kits or pH strips to test your urine to see if you are more alkaline or acid during an allergy attack, virus or bacterial infection. Once you ascertain your pH levels, you can adjust adjust your dosage of Apple Cider Vinegar accordingly.

If you live in a highly polluted area like we do (Los Angeles) where allergies and sinus infections are rampant, your system may better balance itself with a small dose of apple cider vinegar each day. Ultimately, we suggest you experiment with a kit to find the pH balance your body functions optimally at. Want to know more about pH? Click here.

Ted, from Bangkok, Thailand tells us, "Apple Cider Vinegar in itself is alkaline because of its "ash" content, which means if the apple cider vinegar was burned, what is left over becomes ash. When you check for the pH of that ash and dissolve it with water, the content is alkaline. Whenever our body digests anything it undergoes oxidation, which is similar to burning and the end result is that you can determine whether the end product was alkaline or acid. Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties, primarily coming from the malic acid and acetic acid portion of the vinegar. Apple cider vinegar acts as a buffer in the body because the acetic acid reacts with base or acid compounds to form an acetate, therefore rendering them chemically bioavailable for the body's utilization. Additionally Apple Cider Vinegar can reduce the toxicity of certain compounds by converting the toxin into an acetate compound which is less toxic. This is why they are ideal for insect bites and certain skin allergies. While Apple Cider vinegar in itself is considered alkaline, a chemically pure vinegar (acetic acid) is neither acid nor basic forming as it leaves no ash as the entire portion, when burned evaporates completely."

From what we have read repeatedly on the internet (so we can't verify this, sorry), scientists have measured ninety different substances in apple cider vinegar such as thirteen types of carbolic acids, four aldehydes, twenty ketones, eighteen types of alcohols, eight ethyl acetates etc. It also contains important minerals, trace elements and vitamins as well acetic acid, propionic acid, lactic acid, enzymes, amino acids as well as roughage in the form of potash and apple pectin.

Apple Cider Vinegar contains minerals and trace elements such as potassium, calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, chlorine, sodium, sulfur, copper, iron, silicon, fluorine. An alternative to drinking apple cider vinegar may be to take potassium supplements, as potassium is known to absorb excess fluids (ie, mucous) in the body. Drink lots of water if you take potassium supplements so you don't get dehydrated! Potassium, by the way, lowers high blood pressure.

Apple Cider Vinegar's vitamin content includes Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B6, Provitamin beta-carotene, Vitamin P (bioflavonoids).



USDA Breakdown of Apple Cider Vinegar

Click here to check out the nutrient database of the USDA for Apple Cider Vinegar. Type in the key words, "Vinegar, Cider". The page does not specify whether they tested a commercial, pastuerized brand (e.g. Heinz) or an organic brand. We have the feeling they probably tested a commercial brand.

*Brands of Apple Cider Vinegar*

The ACV brand called "Bragg" seems to be popular with people in the United States. Most brands of apple cider vinegar will work the same wonders, so don't worry if you can't find it .

After years of drinking apple cider vinegar, we finally figured out the optimal way to drink the vinegar. We are very excited about our discovery!

Our recommendation is different than what you will read in books and elsewhere on the internet. However, we are convinced it is the way to go. If you decide to drink it this way (see below), please report back to us in a few weeks.

*Earth Clinic's suggestion:*

2 TBLSP of organic ACV in a 1 or 2 Liter filtered water bottle (ie Smart Water, Evian, etc). 2 TBLSP = 1/8th cup.

You can add more vinegar than this amount, however, make sure you dilute it in plenty of water. Do not add a sweetener. Drink this solution constantly, even refilling your water bottle once or twice a day with more vinegar. The solution will be cleansing your system and kidneys all day long. That is the point we want to drive home.

Now this amount of water is much higher than what is typically recommended for apple cider vinegar (2 TBSP to 8 oz of water), but there are a few things you will notice within a day or two: your allergies will disappear, your face will have a healthy glow, you will have consistent energy, and you will lose weight very quickly and keep it off. You will look so good that guaranteed, your friends will comment!!

This sounds like an advertisement, right? Too bad we don't sell the stuff! Nope, we just love it and want everyone else to know about it. We believr that apple cider vinegar is probably the best (and cheapest) detoxifier for the body. As such, it is should be considered a critical component to the fountain of youth.

*Please remember to constantly flush your system with a light solution. Drink your water bottle down and fill it up again! 2x a day is good.*

*Don't forget to *report back if you try our ratio. We'd like to know what you think!

*Want to read more recipes? Click here.*


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 6, 2005)

WOw sounds like apple cider vinager is the new hg,i got to try this stuff out.

Great post


----------



## Liz (Jun 6, 2005)

can you drink 2 tablespoons of ACV by itself? lol


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, that's really interesting!! I might have to try their way to drink the ACV - if it'll help my allergies, I'm willing to do it!


----------



## Andi (Jun 7, 2005)

IÂ´m definitely gonna try this!! I tried to drink ACV+water for a while years ago but couldnÂ´t stand the taste (although I sweetened it with honey)

but I will try it again and see what it does for my skin


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Jun 7, 2005)

I scratched the ACV idea, I couldn't stand the smell. YUCK!


----------



## Liz (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* IÂ´m definitely gonna try this!! I tried to drink ACV+water for a while years ago but couldnÂ´t stand the taste (although I sweetened it with honey)
but I will try it again and see what it does for my skin

did drinking it help anything?


----------



## Liz (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* I scratched the ACV idea, I couldn't stand the smell. YUCK! yeah, the smell is what bothers me too. i feel like i smell like ACV all day or something


----------



## Andi (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* did drinking it help anything? not that I remember-I only managed to drink it for like 4 days


----------



## monniej (Jun 8, 2005)

i've never tried drinking acv, but i know that a couple of capfuls in the bath helps to make pure essential oils easier on the skin.


----------



## Liz (Jun 8, 2005)

i tried taking a sip of it. dang! it is sour! but i usually like sour things. but you can feel it going down you throat and stuff. lol.


----------



## smjolly02 (Jun 19, 2005)

I am definitely going to try and drink it. What about lemon and water? I heard that has healing properties.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 26, 2005)

*Apple Cider Vinegar* is one of the oldest, most powerful, healing home remedies imaginable. Just read our extensive Reader Feedback section further down on this page and you will see why!

If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important remedies in healing the body. Apple Cider Vinegar has a number of reported uses: complete relief of pollen, food and pet allergies. It also cures sinus infections. Additional cures: acne, high cholesterol, chronic fatigue, candida, acid reflux (!), sore throats, contact dermatitis, arthritis, gout and is a general energy tonic. Apple Cider Vinegar also breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. It has also been reported that a daily dose of apple cider vinegar in water has soaring blood pressure under control in two weeks!

As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.

*pH BALANCE:*

It's suggested that Apple Cider Vinegar has such curative abilities because it causes one's pH levels to become more alkaline or, in the case of too much alkalinity, more acidic. Urinalysis studies done in the 1950s by D.C. Jarvis (author of Folk Medicine) showed that pH levels in the body become highly alkaline before and during an allergy attack (yes, contrary to what you would normally read on the subject). If you are going to try apple cider vinegar for allergies, or even to prevent sickness, we suggest you do some investigation of your own by buying a pH test kit at a local pharmacy, garden nursery, or even pool supply store. You can use these kits or pH strips to test your urine to see if you are more alkaline or acid during an allergy attack, virus or bacterial infection. Once you ascertain your pH levels, you can adjust adjust your dosage of Apple Cider Vinegar accordingly.

If you live in a highly polluted area like we do (Los Angeles) where allergies and sinus infections are rampant, your system may better balance itself with a small dose of apple cider vinegar each day. Ultimately, we suggest you experiment with a kit to find the pH balance your body functions optimally at. Want to know more about pH? Click here.

Ted, from Bangkok, Thailand tells us, "Apple Cider Vinegar in itself is alkaline because of its "ash" content, which means if the apple cider vinegar was burned, what is left over becomes ash. When you check for the pH of that ash and dissolve it with water, the content is alkaline. Whenever our body digests anything it undergoes oxidation, which is similar to burning and the end result is that you can determine whether the end product was alkaline or acid. Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties, primarily coming from the malic acid and acetic acid portion of the vinegar. Apple cider vinegar acts as a buffer in the body because the acetic acid reacts with base or acid compounds to form an acetate, therefore rendering them chemically bioavailable for the body's utilization. Additionally Apple Cider Vinegar can reduce the toxicity of certain compounds by converting the toxin into an acetate compound which is less toxic. This is why they are ideal for insect bites and certain skin allergies. While Apple Cider vinegar in itself is considered alkaline, a chemically pure vinegar (acetic acid) is neither acid nor basic forming as it leaves no ash as the entire portion, when burned evaporates completely."

From what we have read repeatedly on the internet, scientists have measured ninety different substances in apple cider vinegar such as thirteen types of carbolic acids, four aldehydes, twenty ketones, eighteen types of alcohols, eight ethyl acetates etc. It also contains important minerals, trace elements and vitamins as well acetic acid, propionic acid, lactic acid, enzymes, amino acids as well as roughage in the form of potash and apple pectin.

Apple Cider Vinegar contains minerals and trace elements such as potassium, calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, chlorine, sodium, sulfur, copper, iron, silicon, fluorine. An alternative to drinking apple cider vinegar may be to take potassium supplements, as potassium is known to absorb excess fluids (ie, mucous) in the body. Drink lots of water if you take potassium supplements so you don't get dehydrated! Potassium, by the way, lowers high blood pressure.

Apple Cider Vinegar's vitamin content includes Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B6, Provitamin beta-carotene, Vitamin P (bioflavonoids).

And ...here are some more


----------



## Laura (Jul 26, 2005)

Man i wonder if this is available in Ireland.. although i'm sure i heard an advertisement about using Apple Cide Vinegar to lose weight. Wonder if i just dreamt that up though!


----------



## Laura (Jul 26, 2005)

Does it taste horrible Kim?? Might look for it at the supermarket tonight!


----------



## Holly (Jul 27, 2005)

Can you tell me how much you are supposed to swig down a day for use for both weight loss and health benefits. I would love to give it a try. Thanks for the tip.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* hmmm ..it's an acquired taste! Hell ..I like scotch ..so who knows? LOL ...I think if you make it up right though ..it won't be too bad and over ice makes it more ..tolerable! Don't go heavy on the ACV ..and you can slowly bump up as you get used to it. Mix with Honey though vs sugar (honey is natural vs sugar is processed)


----------



## jennyb (Jul 27, 2005)

From what someone said on another thread, is that we are crazy for applying this to our face (which I do, and love the results). She said that we're putting an acid on our face and ruining the outer layer of the epidermis. What do you think of this??? Why can't we put it on our face if we can consume it??? I'm confused now. I still def. want to keep using the stuff.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* *Apple Cider Vinegar* is one of the oldest, most powerful, healing home remedies imaginable. Just read our extensive Reader Feedback section further down on this page and you will see why! 
If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important remedies in healing the body. Apple Cider Vinegar has a number of reported uses: complete relief of pollen, food and pet allergies. It also cures sinus infections. Additional cures: acne, high cholesterol, chronic fatigue, candida, acid reflux (!), sore throats, contact dermatitis, arthritis, gout and is a general energy tonic. Apple Cider Vinegar also breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. It has also been reported that a daily dose of apple cider vinegar in water has soaring blood pressure under control in two weeks!

As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.

*pH BALANCE:*

It's suggested that Apple Cider Vinegar has such curative abilities because it causes one's pH levels to become more alkaline or, in the case of too much alkalinity, more acidic. Urinalysis studies done in the 1950s by D.C. Jarvis (author of Folk Medicine) showed that pH levels in the body become highly alkaline before and during an allergy attack (yes, contrary to what you would normally read on the subject). If you are going to try apple cider vinegar for allergies, or even to prevent sickness, we suggest you do some investigation of your own by buying a pH test kit at a local pharmacy, garden nursery, or even pool supply store. You can use these kits or pH strips to test your urine to see if you are more alkaline or acid during an allergy attack, virus or bacterial infection. Once you ascertain your pH levels, you can adjust adjust your dosage of Apple Cider Vinegar accordingly.

If you live in a highly polluted area like we do (Los Angeles) where allergies and sinus infections are rampant, your system may better balance itself with a small dose of apple cider vinegar each day. Ultimately, we suggest you experiment with a kit to find the pH balance your body functions optimally at. Want to know more about pH? Click here.

Ted, from Bangkok, Thailand tells us, "Apple Cider Vinegar in itself is alkaline because of its "ash" content, which means if the apple cider vinegar was burned, what is left over becomes ash. When you check for the pH of that ash and dissolve it with water, the content is alkaline. Whenever our body digests anything it undergoes oxidation, which is similar to burning and the end result is that you can determine whether the end product was alkaline or acid. Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties, primarily coming from the malic acid and acetic acid portion of the vinegar. Apple cider vinegar acts as a buffer in the body because the acetic acid reacts with base or acid compounds to form an acetate, therefore rendering them chemically bioavailable for the body's utilization. Additionally Apple Cider Vinegar can reduce the toxicity of certain compounds by converting the toxin into an acetate compound which is less toxic. This is why they are ideal for insect bites and certain skin allergies. While Apple Cider vinegar in itself is considered alkaline, a chemically pure vinegar (acetic acid) is neither acid nor basic forming as it leaves no ash as the entire portion, when burned evaporates completely."

From what we have read repeatedly on the internet, scientists have measured ninety different substances in apple cider vinegar such as thirteen types of carbolic acids, four aldehydes, twenty ketones, eighteen types of alcohols, eight ethyl acetates etc. It also contains important minerals, trace elements and vitamins as well acetic acid, propionic acid, lactic acid, enzymes, amino acids as well as roughage in the form of potash and apple pectin.

Apple Cider Vinegar contains minerals and trace elements such as potassium, calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, chlorine, sodium, sulfur, copper, iron, silicon, fluorine. An alternative to drinking apple cider vinegar may be to take potassium supplements, as potassium is known to absorb excess fluids (ie, mucous) in the body. Drink lots of water if you take potassium supplements so you don't get dehydrated! Potassium, by the way, lowers high blood pressure.

Apple Cider Vinegar's vitamin content includes Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B6, Provitamin beta-carotene, Vitamin P (bioflavonoids).

And ...here are some more .....


----------



## jennyb (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the response!!! I agree with everything you said, and I am going to continue using it. I absolutely love it, and I agree that it is a form of acid, but so are the lactic acids, etc.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* There's ALWAYS an expert somewhere! Quite frankly I don't see the harm ..acid ..in sorts yes ..but not the kind that is going to strip or harm your face! Yes it is a form of acid ..but so are many OTHER fruit acids that are in skincare products (glycolic, lactic, etc). I'm sure that same person would probably have you use something that has other crap in it instead!
Now about the drinking of it ...I'm not exactly sure how much you need to drink ..I usually had a glass with each meal and I know that was how my sister used it too.


----------



## Suzy (Jul 27, 2005)

Has anyone put it on dyed hair? It is the best clarifier/shine maker but I am scared to apply it to my hair now that I regularly dye it


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 27, 2005)

Fantastic thread Kim,this should be a sticky 

Thanks for sharing all of this,i am going to try drinking it,and i will make myself learn to deal with the smell,lol


----------



## jennyb (Jul 27, 2005)

I put it on my hair and my hair has a lot of blonde highlights!!! I read in Allure it clarifies *w/o* stripping color, so your'e safe!!!

Originally Posted by *Suzy* Has anyone put it on dyed hair? It is the best clarifier/shine maker but I am scared to apply it to my hair now that I regularly dye it


----------



## lavender 38 (Jul 28, 2005)

I used to drink the acv w/ water(not sure why I stopped) but your post has inspired me to begin again.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm glad!!! Both my mom and I swear by it!!! My mom tries to get my brother to use it, but he's so stubborn and such a guy




. I apply it to my face though, but one day I will be brave enough to drink it!!!

Originally Posted by *lavender 38* I used to drink the acv w/ water(not sure why I stopped) but your post has inspired me to begin again.


----------



## Leony (Jul 29, 2005)

Wonderful, thanks for posting this Kim!

I'm going to look for Apple Cider Vinegar here.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 29, 2005)

I LOVE ACV!!!!!!!!!got my mom interested and i told all of my friends. i love using somethimg natural!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamslam (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you Kim, for all the great info. Easy to access all in 1 place. This should help a lot of members including myself!


----------



## nawtylaura (Jul 31, 2005)

wow theres soo many things you can do with it

i think ill print it out and deffo think abut trying the eczema one!! thanks


----------



## jennyb (Aug 2, 2005)

I was wondering, if I have sensitive teeth and translucent enamel, would acv be ok for me to drink??? This might be a silly question, but you never know!!! Also, I know I have said this 5 trillion times, but I am still using acv on my face and I seriously love what it has done!!!



I want to do a happy dance!!! So, I think those who are skeptical should give it a try, it really has made a difference in my skin texture, etc.


----------



## cottoncandy (Aug 3, 2005)

i went to the shops to get some, and i read that i should get the organic one with bits in it but they only have the clear ones here. will it be good anyway?


----------



## jennyb (Aug 3, 2005)

my mom uses the "normal" one which she loves. i use trader joes organic brand which i love, but tried the normal one and liked it a lot too


----------



## KAK40 (Sep 7, 2005)

To add to our collective knowledge, here is what I have learned re: ACV. The reason it is so good as a toner and a hair rinse (though use only occassionally on hair so you don't burn it out) is that it removes residue (soap, etc) and oils (sebum, etc) wherever it is applied.

I love using it as a toner, but I step it up a bit by adding a few drops of tea tree oil to a little pump dispenser I bought for like 99 cents at wal-mart filled with ACV. Just shake and pump out onto a cotton ball and wipe over your face after you wash. Both are excellent bacteria, fungus, etc. fighters and they seem to work symbiotically, the ACV clearing and opening up the pores for the tea tree to get into the skin even better. One bottle of tea tree and one bottle of ACV would lasts a very long time - my little pump doesn't need to be refilled more than every two to three months. Its such a cheap yet incredibly effective remedy. My boyfriend loves it too, but he will only apply in the mornings because he can't stand the smell of the tea tree at night. (A note of caution to anyone with sensitive skin - go slowly - use water in your mix so that your face can adjust to the acidity.)

One final note - Some ACV is really smelly when it dries while other ACV is not. Heinz I have found is the worst in this respect...I use the cheap generic brand provided by my local grocery store (here, Giant Eagle) - thus even further cost saving.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 7, 2005)

my goodness!!! who knew acv had so many great uses. it's always the natural stuff that does the most good. i think i will have to go and get some acv this week and test out the theory.


----------



## nypunkgrl511 (Sep 7, 2005)

i heard of all of this before about acv but didnt think it actually worked. after hearing all of this im going to buy some right now!


----------



## Laura (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome to MakeUpTalk nypunkgrl511! I'm Laura from Ireland. If you need help with anything on the site just shout


----------



## nypunkgrl511 (Sep 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Welcome to MakeUpTalk nypunkgrl511! I'm Laura from Ireland. If you need help with anything on the site just shout



Thanks! I'm Melissa.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 8, 2005)

The doctor told me to drink that too, that is because I have gallstones, just when it s an emergency because its devastating for the teeth.


----------



## jennyb (Sep 8, 2005)

I have sensitive enamel and that's why i've never consumed the stuff. It just didn't sound good for my teeth. That's why I try to stay away from lemons too. But I still love using acv on my face!!


----------



## jessica9 (Sep 8, 2005)

wow! i'm grabbing some apple cider vinegar when my boyfriend and i go grocery shopping tomorrow! a friend of mine tried this years ago and really thought it worked. my boyfriend will probably want to try it with me...i can see us plugging our noses now! thanks for the info kim!


----------



## amarock (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't believe that people wouldn't put a natural remedy like ACV on their face, but will put on various chemicals and synthetic stuff without care. I've been simplifying my skincare routine lately and I started using Bragg's ACV about 6 wks ago and my skin has never looked so clear! I don't have bad skin to begin with, but the ACV really cleanses out my pores and gets rid of all the dirt on my face. I use this once a day before I go to bed - and, call me weird, but I actually LIKE the smell of the vinegar! I only use it as a toner right now though, but reading about its other uses makes me want to try it out! I have this huge bottle that I can't possibly use up as toner alone.


----------



## luvyababygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

my scalp gets alot of bulid up- i've tried regular vinegar with okay results. does it have to be apple cider vinegar? does that work the best?


----------



## KAK40 (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe it is better - I am not sure what it is about it, but I have always gotten better results with ACV. Seems to dissolve all the junk better for some reason. Maybe it is more acidic/maybe the acid is a little different.


----------



## jennyb (Sep 26, 2005)

amarock, you should put acv in your hair and then rinse it out, and shampoo, and condition. This makes hair sooooo shiny. I even read this in allure once, and it's safe for color treated hair!!!


----------



## Ayacalypso (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* I put it on my hair and my hair has a lot of blonde highlights!!! I read in Allure it clarifies *w/o* stripping color, so your'e safe!!! Do you use it on your hair straight from the bottle or diluted? Also, does it leave your scalp feeling dry or itchy after?


----------



## KAK40 (Sep 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Ayacalypso* Do you use it on your hair straight from the bottle or diluted? Also, does it leave your scalp feeling dry or itchy after? My scalp is never dry or itchy after I use it - I use it both diluted or neat on wet hair (but I don't have very sensitive skin)- I don't do it very frequently because my hairstylist told me that it would be to harsh. I have never used it more than once or twice per month. Make sure to rinse it out well, and you should avoid any skin irritation - (ACV doesn't really dry the skin, but because it is an acid it could cause irritation so proceed carefully until you know how your skin will react to it), What ACV will do is dissolve buildup and solidified skin oils enabling the skin on your scalp to "breathe" and your natural oils to work into your hair. Hope this helps.


----------



## alyt6 (Sep 29, 2005)

Wow that's crazy. That stuff is awesome for pretty much everything. I am going to try it


----------



## Peony (Sep 30, 2005)

where can u get Apple Cider Vinegar?(sorri if this was already mentioned in the post)


----------



## seshiru (Oct 7, 2005)

Does it have any difference on what brand you use? I am using Heinz ACV, and I am using it for 12 days already and so far so good.. I love it a lot!!! The smell is tolerable (you'll get use to it) and taste like wine or beer for me... hehehe.. reply is very much appreciated


----------



## janac (Oct 11, 2005)

Has anyone experienced very very oily skin from this? I use it as a toner at night and in the morning my skin is more oily than usual.


----------



## KAK40 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *janac* Has anyone experienced very very oily skin from this? I use it as a toner at night and in the morning my skin is more oily than usual. I would probably consider that a good sign. I have noticed that when I use a product that really works in cleaning my skin, my skin temporarily seems oilier than normal. I think the reason is that it is getting rid of the old dead skin and allowing the oils to surface. Once the built-up oils are released, and your skin is not overproducing oils to compensate for all these old dead skin cells, it should get back to your normal balance.


----------



## seshiru (Oct 12, 2005)

QUESTION? What cud we put on the ACV to eliminate the awful odor especially to those who has a sensitive nose. cud we put ESSENTIAL OILS? thank you sisters!!!


----------



## Nolee (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow Kim! you are amazing!

i've heard alot about apple cider vinegar too, and some people recommend the apple cider vinegar pills they sell in GNC for losing weight, i never tried though, do you think it worths trying??

i definitely gonna print this thread for mom, after your pesmission of course


----------



## trazille (Oct 14, 2005)

great info!


----------



## amarock (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Peony* where can u get Apple Cider Vinegar?(sorri if this was already mentioned in the post) Hi there, I see that you're in Canada - not sure what part of the country you live, but I found my Bragg's ACV at a health food store called "Noah's" in Toronto. I'm sure other health food stores will carry it - look for it in the cooking section, it won't be amongst the beauty products.



Just make sure it's the unfiltered stuff, I believe there are other brands that are available besides Bragg's.
I've noticed that the skin around my nose has gotten dry and flakey from using this nightly, so I'm going to scale back on the frequency and use this no more than 3X a week. But my pores are lookin' mighty fine! No clogged pores, yay!


----------



## swhitneyt (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I love natural easy remedies


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2005)

Oops I found another error again on the header.

Another tags issue, any supermods willing to edit the first post of this thread?

Check the url tags first.

Edit: it's fixed now.

Back to ACV .

I'm also using ACV toner now, and am loving it!


----------



## reytsh (Nov 15, 2005)

i use apple cider with aztec bentonite clay and use it as mask. tis REALLY effective in removing blackheads, as if the blackheads are pulled out of the pores...


----------



## reytsh (Nov 16, 2005)

lina,

dont know where you can get it in the states

i mix the clay with equal parts ACV. when i rinse it my skin feels tight and dry but it doesnt flake. i follow it up with a toner and moisturizer.

my pores are less visible too.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Suzy* Has anyone put it on dyed hair? It is the best clarifier/shine maker but I am scared to apply it to my hair now that I regularly dye it I've used this safely on my colored hair! I take 12oz of warm water, 12oz of beer and 4oz of ACV. Combine this in a bowl and start taking cupfuls of it and pour it over your hair. Do this for a minute or two, then with the mixture in your hair, take a bodifying shampoo, lather and apply to hair. Rinse and do a deep conditioning pack. This leaves hair very easy to style and with brilliant shine and body. I do this about 2x per month.


----------



## kaori (Nov 16, 2005)

I am,...apreciate,..

before I always use Apple Vinegar just for make some foods,..





But i am look again botle from my kithen and take botol on table,..




smell huih



,..I can't imagine,..to drink AcV



,...

after I am look how important, ACV,..and some ingredient mineral,.vit and etc

,... one glass maybe i can try,..



i will put ice inside





Thanks Kim information,..

I try to learn more about Apple Vinegar function

With best regard

Kaori

.


----------



## kaori (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow this is amazing.,...realy working for my skin,..



.

how much i can get this suprise my skin better to use Apple Vinegar





I sit and mixed apple vinegar 50:50 with water,..and get my cotton bowl,..

and you now,..,my skin more be better,..soothing,..and i felling fresh,..wow,..

amazing,..i don't believe this,...

maybe i am not buy toner from any product in high price

i think i fallin in love with Apple Vinegar,...

is good to save my budget for toner to buy another product,..

MY Vinegar toner pricey

YUHUUU








I love you Kim,..kisskisskiss

best warm regards

Kaori


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kaori* Wow this is amazing.,...realy working for my skin,..




.how much i can get this suprise my skin better to use Apple Vinegar





I sit and mixed apple vinegar 50:50 with water,..and get my cotton bowl,..

and you now,..,my skin more be better,..soothing,..and i felling fresh,..wow,..

amazing,..i don't believe this,...

maybe i am not buy toner from any product in high price

i think i fallin in love with Apple Vinegar,...

is good to save my budget for toner to buy another product,..

MY Vinegar toner pricey

YUHUUU








I love you Kim,..kisskisskiss

best warm regards

Kaori

i'm glad to hear it's working for you :icon_love i'm definately going to try it and see how it works!

thanks for the info guys, great post.


----------



## cherylscott2000 (Nov 25, 2005)

hi does normal acetic (spelling?) acid do the same or is it different i prefer the taste to ACV but if it doesn't work then not much point in taking it.


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Does it taste horrible Kim?? Might look for it at the supermarket tonight!



Hi Laura! I know I am butting in but,Yes, I hate to say it but it DOES taste horrible! AND it STINKS! But I do use it with oil to make a nice vinegrette dressing! haha! But with all of the great things it does for your entire system inside and out I can overlook that! Like Kim says it definitely is an aquired taste so I would find ways to make it paletable. Maybe add more water at first and then increase or like she said add some Honey, that does help, kind of like Chinese sweet and sour! I wonder if eating it with some oilve oil and garlic on a vegie or a nice crusty baquette slice? Would that give you the same benefits? H-mm we'll have to see! Kim??? Any input?? I wonder if the white vinegar has any benefits? Good luck finding it! And hopefully we will both develop a taste!



Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* *Apple Cider Vinegar* is one of the oldest, most powerful, healing home remedies imaginable. Just read our extensive Reader Feedback section further down on this page and you will see why! 
If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important remedies in healing the body. Apple Cider Vinegar has a number of reported uses: complete relief of pollen, food and pet allergies. It also cures sinus infections. Additional cures: acne, high cholesterol, chronic fatigue, candida, acid reflux (!), sore throats, contact dermatitis, arthritis, gout and is a general energy tonic. Apple Cider Vinegar also breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. It has also been reported that a daily dose of apple cider vinegar in water has soaring blood pressure under control in two weeks!

As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.

*pH BALANCE:*

It's suggested that Apple Cider Vinegar has such curative abilities because it causes one's pH levels to become more alkaline or, in the case of too much alkalinity, more acidic. Urinalysis studies done in the 1950s by D.C. Jarvis (author of Folk Medicine) showed that pH levels in the body become highly alkaline before and during an allergy attack (yes, contrary to what you would normally read on the subject). If you are going to try apple cider vinegar for allergies, or even to prevent sickness, we suggest you do some investigation of your own by buying a pH test kit at a local pharmacy, garden nursery, or even pool supply store. You can use these kits or pH strips to test your urine to see if you are more alkaline or acid during an allergy attack, virus or bacterial infection. Once you ascertain your pH levels, you can adjust adjust your dosage of Apple Cider Vinegar accordingly.

If you live in a highly polluted area like we do (Los Angeles) where allergies and sinus infections are rampant, your system may better balance itself with a small dose of apple cider vinegar each day. Ultimately, we suggest you experiment with a kit to find the pH balance your body functions optimally at. Want to know more about pH? Click here.

Ted, from Bangkok, Thailand tells us, "Apple Cider Vinegar in itself is alkaline because of its "ash" content, which means if the apple cider vinegar was burned, what is left over becomes ash. When you check for the pH of that ash and dissolve it with water, the content is alkaline. Whenever our body digests anything it undergoes oxidation, which is similar to burning and the end result is that you can determine whether the end product was alkaline or acid. Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties, primarily coming from the malic acid and acetic acid portion of the vinegar. Apple cider vinegar acts as a buffer in the body because the acetic acid reacts with base or acid compounds to form an acetate, therefore rendering them chemically bioavailable for the body's utilization. Additionally Apple Cider Vinegar can reduce the toxicity of certain compounds by converting the toxin into an acetate compound which is less toxic. This is why they are ideal for insect bites and certain skin allergies. While Apple Cider vinegar in itself is considered alkaline, a chemically pure vinegar (acetic acid) is neither acid nor basic forming as it leaves no ash as the entire portion, when burned evaporates completely."

From what we have read repeatedly on the internet, scientists have measured ninety different substances in apple cider vinegar such as thirteen types of carbolic acids, four aldehydes, twenty ketones, eighteen types of alcohols, eight ethyl acetates etc. It also contains important minerals, trace elements and vitamins as well acetic acid, propionic acid, lactic acid, enzymes, amino acids as well as roughage in the form of potash and apple pectin.

Apple Cider Vinegar contains minerals and trace elements such as potassium, calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, chlorine, sodium, sulfur, copper, iron, silicon, fluorine. An alternative to drinking apple cider vinegar may be to take potassium supplements, as potassium is known to absorb excess fluids (ie, mucous) in the body. Drink lots of water if you take potassium supplements so you don't get dehydrated! Potassium, by the way, lowers high blood pressure.

Apple Cider Vinegar's vitamin content includes Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B6, Provitamin beta-carotene, Vitamin P (bioflavonoids).

And ...here are some more .....




Great JOB!!! Kim, this vinegar info that you have on here is insane!! It is SO great! What I was wondering was WHERE did you find all this info for EVERYTHING from sore throats to chronic fatigue, headaches, sinusitis, balancing the body...OMG! I couldn't believe some of the things you could use it for! I would love to find a book that had all this information in it. Did you get it out of a book or do you know of a book that would have this in it. I know you listed one on here with folk medicine using ACV but I was wondering if that was the one you got all this from or did you have another source? I am going to print out what you have here to use as a guide as well. I still can't handle the taste of sraight vinegar



, but I do eat it on salads and vegies (but it is usually vinegrette or a raspberry balsalmic!) and I left a post to see if you would still get some benefits if you mix it with some fresh garlic and olive oil and soak it up with a piece of a baguette. I LOVE that! Maybe some basil and a little piece of tomato, yummy! Ok, I have to stop, I am making myself hungry! But anyway I wonder do you have to drink it everytime? Probably, huh? I bet it absorbs into your body better with the water. Anyway, thank you so much for the post! If you have any info on any books or anything, please let me know! TIA! You are such a smarty-pants, you are! You amaze me! You are like one of those Trivial Pursuit games, you know all these facts about stuff that are really interesting and really great information AND are GOOD for you to know, but not that many people know about! Thank you for bringing us such great information and knowledge! I can't wait to try some out!



talk to you soon, :icon_love Chermarie


----------



## truthseeker (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I'm not sure exactly ..I'd say NO ..because of the properties from the Apple (Pectin). You can definitely add honey (as I do) to make the flavor more palatable but I don't think regular vinegar works as well. As for getting the same properties/values eating it ..or using it as a vinegrette or dipping ..whatever ..no you won't have as good as because you'd have to EAT way too much to benefit! Remember it should only be 1 cup of water to 1 tablespoon of ACV, add honey to taste!



Thanks for getting back to me on the eating thing. I guess I would probably have to eat a whole lot to get enough acv! I think you are right about the apple pectin. I didn't even think about that. That is probably what makes the health difference in it is the apple base. Apples have malic acid/magnesium maleate which is REALLY good for a whole lot of things. Like they say, an apple a day keeps the Dr. away! I do love honey so I will adding quite a bit to it in the beginning! Now, do you just drink that cup with the 1TBSP 1X day or more? I love the post of the girl who used it on her face, it was so cute! She said her skin was so soft after using it, I will be putting some in a bottle JUST for that! Now you use that straight right? Sorry to be a pain! I'll get the hang of it! Thank you for your help! a big hug with that thank you!:icon_love Chermarie


----------



## Liz_Dee (Dec 1, 2005)

Wooow! i must get ACV today.. But do not know whtr available in Malaysia market or not. :icon_love


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you Kim for this great info...A Natural Girl after my own heart.. I gotta try it..mixed with the water and honey..I think that will be easiest.

And putting it on your face?? That actually sounds a little less painful than what I do....Which is put Pure Asorbic Acid (Vitamin C) powder mask on my face (see my post on greeneyedangel's thread re



ores)...which is a little...ouch!

Good Stuff ACV!


----------



## Possum (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, the list of the benefits of taking ACV are endless!!!

Thanks so much for all that info Kim





I have heard of ACV being beneficial for reflux, but wasnt aware that it was good for practically everything else! Im definitely going to try it out and see what happens.

Just one thing, and Im sorry if I missed the answer to this one?

Exactly how much of it are we supposed to drink? ie. an entire glass of it taken straight or do we dilute it ?

Thanks again Kim!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

I have been using the ACV toner and I LOVE it!!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Dec 28, 2005)

i cant find acv anywhere



iv tried looking in most grocery stores and nothing, it would be with normal vinegars, right? is there anyone from the uk who knows where it is?


----------



## lollipop (Dec 28, 2005)

I just drink the acv with sparkle water, for me it taste better then with normal water. I actually don`t taste the avc when i drink it like this!


----------



## screeema (Dec 28, 2005)

Kim, I usually use a skin bleach at night followed by some exfolliant, glycolic, retinol etc. Would that be too mcuh to use the ACV before all that, maybe I should use it in the am???

thanks


----------



## screeema (Dec 28, 2005)

so I should wash, acv, then all my other crap and moisturize???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *screeema* so I should wash, acv, then all my other crap and moisturize??? That's what i've been doing.


----------



## screeema (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Lisa, I am going to try it tonight!!

BTW, I think you have such a great personality and outlook,

you always make me laugh!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *screeema* Thanks Lisa, I am going to try it tonight!!BTW, I think you have such a great personality and outlook,

you always make me laugh!!





Thank you so much!




Let us know how you like the ACV. I am totally lovin' it and will never waste money on expensive toners anymore. This is the best stuff ever and freakin' cheap!

BTW, I love your new avie and profile pic with your daughter!


----------



## screeema (Dec 28, 2005)

yes I will, I woirk in a salon in Beverly Hills and our estethician is great, and I do get 40 percent off, but it is still really expensive, so this will be a welcomed change!!


----------



## bunni (Dec 28, 2005)

wow i am glad i read this thread, page by page every post!!! I have hear of the benefits for hair but not other stuff. I will try to use it as a toner. thanks Kim for this wonderful thread!


----------



## qristeele (Dec 28, 2005)

After reading all the raving reviews, I went to get a bottlle of Bragg's ACV today. Can't wait to try it but before I do, can I just check where would ACV as a toner fall into my daily morning and night routine?

*Morning Routine:*

Cleansing Foam

Moisturizer

Sunscreen

Makeup Base

Foundation

Rest of cosmetics

*Night Routine:*

Cleansing Oil

Cleansing Foam

Vitamin C Serum

Moisturizer

TIA for your inputs!


----------



## lollipop (Dec 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Shouldn't be too much ..it would be used as a toner ...but use after everything (wash, tone, moisturize) ..so after your scrubbing/exfoliant ..but before moisture treatments (even if they have retinol/ga in them. That's what I do. Think of it this way ...Toner is prepping your skin so that your moisturizer will work better and that the ACV is a toner. Yeah that`s what i`ve read about toning. It will make your skin fresh and "breath" so in this way it prepares the skin for making the moisture better doing its work and so. So now i finally know why toning is for


----------



## screeema (Dec 28, 2005)

thanks Lisa!!!!


----------



## qristeele (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Kim! :icon_love


----------



## Maja (Dec 30, 2005)

I've been using the ACV as toner for two days now and OMG my skin is improving with every minute! I'm so happy! I've been doing my happy dance all morning!

Thank you Naturally for posting this thread! :icon_love


----------



## qristeele (Dec 30, 2005)

Can I check.. Do we have to keep the toner in the refrigerator (I'm using Braggs - no preservatives) so that it won't turn bad?


----------



## cbryk0718 (Dec 31, 2005)

Im so glad to see so many posts on this. I've read about apple cider vinegar before but it was never backed up by peoples own experiences with it! I started my routine with acv about 1 1/2 weeks ago. I have acne prone skin with lots of acne marks so i figured maybe this will at least help me fade the marks. I dilute it 50/50 with water and apply after washing my face with a cotton ball. Sometimes i go back over the more severe marks with a q-tip and straight acv. I hope to notice some improvement soon but i know it can take some time. I have been using aveeno clear complexion foaming cleanser to wash. I have also been drinking one 8 oz glass of water with 1 tbs of acv a day. im going to start drinking more though. i'll keep you updated on my experience with this!


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Naturally for all of your advice; I'll be sure to try Apple Cider out.


----------



## dragueur (Jan 10, 2006)

i've been using this for many months now, and my skin really improved...altho lately i've been having a few breakouts, maybe bcoz my period is coming, but i hope it'll soon go away. btw, i use this on my hair as well after shampoo and it keeps my hair shiny and bouncy. it lessened my dandruff as well. ...im using braggs.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

Great info thanks!


----------



## qristeele (Jan 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dragueur* btw, i use this on my hair as well after shampoo and it keeps my hair shiny and bouncy. it lessened my dandruff as well. ...im using braggs.



What's the proportion of ACV to water for using it with your hair? Do you just use it as a final rinse or you use it after shampoo but before conditioner? TIA!


----------



## Miffy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey I have quite a few blemishes scattered through out my face, but my skin is dry. From what I understand so far my dry skin won't get even drier as long as I moisturize after using ACV right? (Diluted of course)


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 13, 2006)

Ive heard commercials for weight loss too. I haven't tried it, sounds really interesting.. but all those exfoliators are acidic, and so is vitamin C, and skin is naturally acidic. Alkalinity, I would think, would hurt skin a lot more. Something super acidic would hurt it, but vinegar wouldn't be that super strong. I do wonder about your teeth and drinking it though.. I know acids are bad for enamel..


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 13, 2006)

Ah okay. ;p Yeah I know sodas are so acidic and baaaad for the teeth. I love them anyway, lol.


----------



## sbarbara (Jan 15, 2006)

I sure am pleased I stumbled on this forum. Just reading this one message...Like others on this thread, I once used acv and now I'm wondering why I ever stopped. I will get back on it, thanks to this reminder.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow........after reading your post on ACV, I just went to the kitchen, got a bottle of spring water and put in 3 tablespoons of ACV, and just took a sip, and that was just so interesting. I have to make myself get used to it, since it is good for my health and body. So, I have to now finish the bottle.....here goes another sip






.........I did it though.


----------



## lildreamer316 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi! I signed on here awhile back but just now returned to really read the forums...this info is great! I had been concentrating on the unsweetend cranberry juice and water combo + Tonalin CLA supplements but I think I will try the ACV for a break (getting really tired of the cranberry water!) Thanks so much for the hard work compiling!!

I wanted to suggest to those worried about their tooth enamel...maybe use a straw and try to swallow at the back of the mouth? I know you get more air that way; but the benefits seem to outweigh the down side.

The asprin toner has worked well for me; but I may give my skin a break too and see if this works even better.


----------



## stephaboo (Jan 20, 2006)

I was reading this forum last night and found it very interesting. I bought some ACV today and was wondering what ratio of H2O and ACV to use for hair, face and drink. Any suggestions?


----------



## asthonoelle (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi, longtime lurker here. I just wanted to share something I read a while ago. There is apple cider vinegar which is made from fermented apple juice and then there is apple cider flavored distilled vinegar which is a mixture of apple cider flavoring and distilled vinegar. I have no idea what the difference is. I actually read this info in a Cook's Illustrated magazine. Of course the subject there was cooking so I would not know what a difference there is in drinking it or as a toner. I think they both have the 5% acidity but if it's the apple in the vinegar that you're looking for you might want to make sure you have the apple cider vinegar and not the flavored one. Sorry that's all the info I have. Hope it helps someone


----------



## Akansha (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey....its a nice informative article. Should try it.


----------



## jjolove187 (Jan 28, 2006)

I think I've been using ACV too concentrated! I use it like a toner. The other day I had a couple of pimples on my chin so poured some on a cotton round and applied it to the area for 2 minutes then the pimples started to bleed &amp; later that day it turned into scabs! They finally came off yesterday and it left the areas pink. So I guess I'm supposed delute it for now on.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 30, 2006)

i purchased ACV at cold storage juz now.The brand is Mountain Maid frm Australia.izzit ok? It's written on the label that the ACV is free frm artificial colourings n preservatives and it's 100 % natural. There's also another brand called Braggs or sumthing..it's an organic ACV..i got confused so i decided to get the one without artificial stuffs..


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 30, 2006)

ohhhhh!!!i tried it for the 1st time on my face..wat an unpleasantt smell...!!!but anyway for beauty sake, i'll have to stand it..




..took half teaspoon of acv n half tsp of water..dipped in cotton pad n rub only one part of my face (forehead) to see if i'm gonna have any breakouts next morning...hopefully it'll work for me...have this huge one cyst on cheekbone..very rare to get cystic but lets c how acv 's gonna kill it..


----------



## shinehislove (Feb 15, 2006)

I always use apple cider vinegar for indigestion. Sometimes I get indigestion so bad that it hurts from my shoulders to my hips. I drink the vinegar straight, about an ounce. It works like Drano. Within minutes it is breaking up the indigestion and I feel better than new. My husband uses apple cider vinegar for warts. The doctor treatments only worked until the warts came back. The apple cider vinegar makes them go away for good. I also got rid of a growth (wart?) on my finger using vinegar. And we make our own salad dressing with fresh herbs and apple cider vinegar. We use raw, organic apple cider vinegar. It has become a definite staple in our home!


----------



## fairy_wings (Feb 15, 2006)

Fantastic post, thanks!!!


----------



## pp888 (Feb 15, 2006)

wow will try


----------



## swhitneyt (Feb 15, 2006)

How do you treat warts with the vinegar? daily application to the site?


----------



## Salope (Feb 15, 2006)

I bought some Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar, mixed it with water, about 60/40 and used it as toner for my face. Well you know what happened? My face became bright red and stayed like that for over an hour. Why???? Nothing has ever done that to my face before. Perhaps it's too strong for my skin but I would characterize my skin as sensitive.

What is going on here?


----------



## barbiegal (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow! FANTASTIC thread! I just got on the herbal/altnerative medicine bandwagon about a year and a half ago, and I'm always reading up on different things. I don't know how I missed ACV. My newsletter today took me to the milia post (I have three or four of these, and was interested to read about the treatment). When I read someone used ACV, I decided to search the boards and came across this post. Excellent! I went right out and bought a bottle and will try it as a toner tonight (definitely only 50/50 since I have UBER-sensitive skin).

I've also been "lifestyle eating" for the past nine months (I don't call it dieting because I can't stick to diets!



I just changed the way I eat and how I cook) and I've, to date, lost 35 lbs; however, I haven't lost anything since October. VERY frustrating. I admit, my walking routine has suffered because of winter, so that probably didn't help, but I'm hoping the ACV might be the kickstart I need to get back to losing. I want to lose another 25 lbs. or so to get to my goal weight. Slow is fine with me. It's been slow getting off this first 35, but slow is good!

So I'm off to shower, cleanse, tone with my NEW ACV solution (50/50 ACV and distilled water). Will report back. Problem areas I'm hoping to see improvement in:

1) Three or four milia spots.

2) Enlarged, clogged pores (due to very oily skin)

We'll see what other benefits come about...

Thank you for this thread!!

Rene'


----------



## kaylagirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Kim - I didn't know that there were so many uses for ACV!


----------



## pinkpanda (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm not sure what cure you're looking for but if you want to loose weight I would go with green tea which taste better


----------



## pinkpanda (Feb 21, 2006)

I have heard of using ACV as a toner but you can't use too much. You should start off mixing it with water and witchhazel. The witchhazel will calm your skin and sooth the redness you might get from the acidic ACV.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've never tried it...

BUT I do know that getting your body to it's proper PH is very important!

It is VERY hard for disease and other things to grow in your body if it's in it's right PH level!


----------



## Laura (Feb 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maychi* I've been using the ACV as toner for two days now and OMG my skin is improving with every minute! I'm so happy! I've been doing my happy dance all morning! 
Thank you Naturally for posting this thread! :icon_love

Ditto... 2 days using this now and i cant get over how clear my skin looks. It looks so fresh compared to usual. Love it!
I HATE the smell though. Kim can you add anything to it?


----------



## piyooster (Feb 27, 2006)

i would give it a try...

but i am a bit confused now..

Do you rinse your face or just go ahead to put on the moisturize after the ACV?

and Should I get an organic one instead of natural??

Oh also, after mixing it with water, how long can it be last? becoz I am thinking to mix it in a 8 oz bottle...so I dun have to mix it everyday

thx in advance


----------



## piyooster (Feb 28, 2006)

thx!! naturally..I will let u know the result..=)


----------



## cmplebabe (Feb 28, 2006)

i wonder if it is okey to put acv as a toner and virgin coconut oil as a moisturizer? any feedbacks? thanks


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow this is very interesting...i didn't know it could do so much. i think i heard something like this but they used regular vinegar for weight loss. probably thats why i didn't pay attention. thanks for clearing that up for me..i'm definitely going to try it


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 1, 2006)

ACV PH balances the skin and hair. When I had a perm 1 time my PH got way off my hair was falling out. A great friend I knew owned a Beauty Supply house said use ACV only mixed with water as a rinse than rinse out after leaving on 2 or 3 minutes in the shower. (USE THIS AFTER YOU SHAMPOO and RINSE) Magic it did the trick. (KEEP EYES CLOSED) I now try to remember to use ACV rinse at least 1 or 2 times a month it helps get all the built up of shampoos and creme rinse out of hair and hair feels smooth and shiny and hair loves being PH'ed. You do not smell anything after doing this as you use creme rinse after or just rinse well if your hair needs no conditioner. Your hair will love you for it!

As for the diet and drinking ACV it makes me have to much acid. Does anyone know how to stop that?

I have this list with 100 of uses for ACV and they do work.

How do you Mix ACV for a toner? Half Water and Half ACV? That sounds like a great idea.

By the way I am new *Hi* WAVING

Sunny


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Virgin Coconut oil is terrific for your skin. Many people use it but it is a bit to oily for me.

I do not know if any of you know this. But eating or drinking afew tablespoons of Virgin Coconut oil a day, will make you lose weight it speeds up the T3 in your own Thyroid and helps you to lose weight. Make sure you get a good Brand of Virgin Coconut oil though.

I know I am on the Thyroid group and many people have lost weight doing this, it works, if you can eat the coconut oil. I have a hard time doing it at times but if you mix the coconut oil with a bit of peanut butter or in cottage cheese that helps. Cooking with it is great too! Some people make smoothies to drink.

Sunny


----------



## Leony (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome to MakeupTalk Sunny





You can use ACV as a toner by dilute it 50/50 with water.


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you Leony! That was a swift reply.



I appreciate you so much for telling me. I am going to try that mix as a toner. I like the natural things they all do seem to work.


----------



## Laura (Mar 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Laura it would be rather hard for me to do it from here! LOL ..Kidding! You could probably add a tincture (I say tincture vs essential oil because ..you don't want oils and tinctures are made with alcohols usually). However they would probably be overpowered by the ACV. Lavender, Chamomile, Rosemary are all good ones to use!
Hang in there though ..you get used to it!

LMFAO!! You are too funny..
I never heard of a tincture before. Where could i go to buy a tincture of Lavender?


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 2, 2006)

That reminded me of how you make your own Vanilla Extract.

Very Best Vanilla Extract

2 Vanilla Beans or pods

Split the beans in half and put into a clean jar.

Pour 1/2 cup of vodka or brandy over the beans,

then close with the lid

Lightly invert the mixture every day for four to six weeks.

You can strain out your beans or keep them in there

You can also add more vodka after you have used about half of your extract

Store away from direct sunlight.

Vanilla beans can also be put in a cansiter with sugar and will create vanilla flavored sugar in about one week.

Madagascar produces 80% of the world's vanilla beans.

A good vanilla bean is dark in color and pliable, you can bend it without breaking it

The scent of vanilla is reported to calm angry feelings and emotions,maybe that is why vanilla candles are so popular


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 2, 2006)

Leony and all I did the mix of 50/50 on the ACV and water and whew my face stinks and I had to finally rinse it off.

Does any one else have that problem?




It kind of stuffed me up.


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 3, 2006)

So happy you like that Naturally.

My pleasure to share.

Oh I adore Vanilla Coffee yummmmmmmmm


----------



## Laura (Mar 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sunnysugar99* Leony and all I did the mix of 50/50 on the ACV and water and whew my face stinks and I had to finally rinse it off.Does any one else have that problem?



It kind of stuffed me up.

Yup.. i mixed 50/50 too but didnt rinse off. The smell kinda left after a few mins and then i applied moisturiser.


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 4, 2006)

_Laura thanks for the tip, that may be the secret put on moisture cream after rubbing the ACV mixture on my face. I will try it._

_I guess rinsing after 5 minutes would not hurt either,if it still bothers me._


----------



## piyooster (Mar 5, 2006)

I used the ACV toner 50/50 first time tonite.

It made my eyes tearing in the first minute even though I didn't put any toner closer to my eye areas....





the smell is bearable after I put the moisturize on...

I will keep trying for a week.......


----------



## Pat01 (Mar 6, 2006)

I bought theACV, and I will make the 50-50 solution tonight and try it, and I am going to drink it too, willing to give a natural solution a try!! Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## svunt1 (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been using Witch Hazel + few drops of Tea Tree oil &amp; Lavender as a toner. Do you know if it's "safe" to mix ACV with Witch Hazel?


----------



## svunt1 (Mar 8, 2006)

I use the T.N. Dickinsonâ€™s Original Witch Hazel. As far as I understood, there's nothing added to the original one. How do you make your own Witch Hazel?


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 9, 2006)

nevermind my comment. I found my answer after reading the thread a little more. xoxo


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 11, 2006)

You know, I read about this a few decades ago. Of course at that time I was a LOT younger and still in the "invinceable" and "indestructable" stage - lol. Wish I had started with it then, but hey, it's never too late to start. Anything that's been raved about for that long must have something to it.


----------



## Leony (Mar 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dolphin_gal* You know, I read about this a few decades ago. Of course at that time I was a LOT younger and still in the "invinceable" and "indestructable" stage - lol. Wish I had started with it then, but hey, it's never too late to start. Anything that's been raved about for that long must have something to it. Welcome to Makeuptalk dolphin_gal


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Hi __Welcome here dolphin_gal_


I am like you I heard many things about Apple Cider Vinegar for years thought it would not hurt to use it on my face. I love mixing ACV and pouring it as a rinse over my hair after shampooing.


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, gals! I've been a member for about a month, but between vacationing, reading and learning and reading and learning more from this site, I've just now got around to coming out of the woodwork and posting. I'm still going through the overwhelmed stage when all the info out there makes me feel like I'm back in college Chem classes - lol - sooooo many things to try, so many conflicting studies, so many new acronyms. But I'm starting to get them sorted out (I think - lol).

Kathy


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sunnysugar99* I do not know if any of you know this. But eating or drinking afew tablespoons of Virgin Coconut oil a day, will make you lose weight it speeds up the T3 in your own Thyroid and helps you to lose weight. Make sure you get a good Brand of Virgin Coconut oil though. How does that work? Coconut oil is mostly saturated fat...


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Virgin Coconut Oil is a food, and is one of the best cooking oils you can use. It has been a staple cooking oil for thousands of years in tropical climates. As a cooking oil, its chemical structure is kept in tact and therefore is resistant to mutations of fatty acid chains even when used in higher cooking temperatures, unlike most vegetable oils. Research shows that the medium chain fatty acids found in coconut oil boosts the body's metabolism, raises body temperatures, and helps provide greater energy which can lead to weight loss.*

*Virgin Coconut oil is rich in lauric acid, a nutrient that supports the body's immune system. Lauric acid is also found in human mother's milk. Dr. Mary Enig suggests the average adult include about 3.5 tablespoons of coconut oil per day in their diet.*


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 14, 2006)

Naturally you are Correct! I knew I liked you the minute you said you liked my vanilla bean recipe.



We have much in common.... and yes Coconut oil is great for anyone especially those that suffer a sluggish thyroid. I do, I am hypo after having my thyroid removed after having grave's disease in 1997.

Coconut oil has lauric acid and it is good for everyone.

I love to read; and it is a great way to learn. I found out we are never to old to learn more and more.

Naturally thank you I appreciate your opinion also. I was going to put Dr. Mercola site up . I was just reading his newsletter.


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Tropical Traditions my favorite I love the creamy coconut it is great mixed with peanut butter. You know what else is good is Coconut oil on cottage cheese and pineapple. aw and yes cooking with it is great!*

*Did someone say thyroid........aw you poor dear without your thyroid since you were just a babe really, must have been tough on you. You look great. I tryed Armour , it is the best more natural and sadly enough I developed a allergies to it, strange huh? We are much alike really I read your background that you wrote and boy can I see right through your eyes. *

*You have any good recipes with Coconut oil you want to share?*

*HUGS TO YOU



*


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks for all the wonderful information posted on ACV...i have been organic for years and a raw foodist for about 6 months and i can tell you that taking acv every day does add to your glow--though i never thought to put it on my face=-

question--if you use the acv as a toner, but also use something like an alpha-beta peel (md skincare) would you forego the ACV that day? i have oily sensitive skin that is prone to redness...dont want to stress it..

also on the coconut oil--it works for some for weightloss, not all--i take 1tbs a day, anymore and i gain weight--you have to really watch it and decide how it works for your body--i take it for all its OTHER wonderful healing properties..


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* ahhhh ..You beat me to it Sunny! Thank you. You want more info on it's benefits ..go to this site here! There used to be a nasty myth that Coconut oil was bad for you ..yes a saturated fat! That's not sure ..and there are studies out there to support that fact. Just like Avocados are fat ..they are MONOUNSATURATED (the good fats). I'm still too scared to ingest it! I'd rather eat avocados, even though those are really fatty too and I only eat them rarely because they're so fatty (though, like you said, monounsaturated). I don't know, saturated fat is just typically so terrible for you! I thnk I'll stick to my diet of mostly unprocessed foods, whole grains, low fat, lots of fruits/veggies, no/little dairy and no meat (I'm a vegetarian (for animal rights reasons) and a health nut (for fear of being fat reasons, I guess...) to lose/maintain weight instead of drinking coconut oil...


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* There isn't any harm drinking a tablespoon in water with some honey for sweeteners. I've known MANY that were "health nuts" that did this. It's actually good for acid reflux and digestive purposes. It's not going to tear your stomach apart. Hopefully you are not going totally LOW fat ..there are FATS that are good for you ..essential to our bodies. I know. I eat lower fat that I should, but usualy it's just habit not because im trying. When you eat mostly veggies and fruit, it's hard to inject lots of fat. Maybe I'll look into he coconut thing, if I don't like drinking it at least I'll have something that'll smell good! Would it be good as a body moisturizer? Seems like it should.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Well ..the thought of drinking would turn most off ..I know I don't drink it. Use it as a spread on toast, melt it over veggies if you lightly steam them (and yes you can do that even if you eat raw ..to 180 degrees I think is the temp where it's still considered raw). The good stuff does smell awesome ..like the beach (tanning products because they have coconut oil in them often ..or the fragrance), but there are some BAD ones out there that do not smell at all (YUCK). 
Yes you can use it as a body moisturizer. The Tropical Traditions website really goes into detail of all the uses for it ..and they are a pretty good (reputable) company also.

Oh god no I don't do the raw diet. I love cooked food! I'll try some of those suggestions and check out that site. THanks!


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 16, 2006)

I bought ACV today and used it as a toner a little while ago ... I still smell like a giant boiled and just-dyed Easter egg - ROFL - but it isn't too bad and at least the smell is slowly subsiding. While I don't think my skin "looks" any better, it sure does "feel" a lot smoother! And this was my first time - can't wait to see what a few more applications will do. I bought yeast but forgot to buy molasses to make the mask, but I'm really excited about trying that tomorrow night. I bought a few other things too, like brown sugar and yogurt to try a few more home-grown recipes. This site is so cool! Thanks to all who post their DIY's on different treatments.

Kathy (still smelling like an Easter egg, but feeling so smooth)


----------



## Razzledazzle (Mar 16, 2006)

hmmm thanks for the post

i will buy some and test it out.


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 17, 2006)

lol cardboardbox...i am 90% raw...its not that bad...as for the fats--if you WANT healthy skin, then you HAVE to eat fats--in fact--i eat high fats, high greens and i have lovely skin except for a few crows feet--i am 42 and look about 30..or atleast thats what people tell me--i will have to get a picture up on my profile--

the thing people dont realize is the MORE mono fats and medium chain fatty acids you eat--teh BETTER your skin looks--they help hydrate your skin and keep it supple--since these fast are "essential" (avocado is NOT essential) if you dont have enough in your diet--whatever you DO eat goes to body processes and not to your skin...

so...add the fat--i eat mostly fruits, vegetables--and iget a ton of fat--its not that hard


----------



## korina981 (Mar 17, 2006)

can i BUY a toner with ACV or do i have to make it at home. Like is it on the market?


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* can i BUY a toner with ACV or do i have to make it at home. Like is it on the market? Hi Korina,
Just like "Love Potion Number 9", you can "mix up right there in your sink" (ok, maybe you're not old enough to know that song). Any supermarket will carry the apple cider vinegar. Look on the ingredients to make sure it's made from apples and not simply apple-flavored vinegar.

Kathy


----------



## korina981 (Mar 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dolphin_gal* Hi Korina,
Just like "Love Potion Number 9", you can "mix up right there in your sink" (ok, maybe you're not old enough to know that song). Any supermarket will carry the apple cider vinegar. Look on the ingredients to make sure it's made from apples and not simply apple-flavored vinegar.

Kathy

thanks Kathy! I'm gonna look for it at the supermarket later today!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dolphin_gal* Hi Korina,
Just like "Love Potion Number 9", you can "mix up right there in your sink" (ok, maybe you're not old enough to know that song). Any supermarket will carry the apple cider vinegar. *Look on the ingredients to make sure it's made from apples and not simply apple-flavored vinegar.*

Kathy




mine hasn't got ingredients on my bottle, omg what if iv been using apple-flavoured vinegar


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69*



mine hasn't got ingredients on my bottle, omg what if iv been using apple-flavoured vinegar



I doubt you'll disintegrate - lol - but it probably wouldn't be effective, or nearly as effective.


----------



## thePinkcess (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *janac* Has anyone experienced very very oily skin from this? I use it as a toner at night and in the morning my skin is more oily than usual. I have! I've been using this as a toner for the last two nights... but I'm not exactly sure what it's supposed to do. Will it even out my skintone? Or stop breakouts? [i have two huge cystic pimples right now and I don't usually get them!!!



(oh and how long does it take for those to go away? I use spot treatment everyday)] What does it do _exactly_? 
Sorry for all the questions. I'm just frustrated because my skin is getting worse but the month



Anyway thanks for all the info. everyone!!!


----------



## thePinkcess (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* It's good for breakouts. I don't think it will help with skintone ..Glycolic acid will help with that ..or some other AHA's. oh... okay thanks! At least it helps with breakouts. Where do you get Glycolic Acid? It sounds kinda scary...


----------



## Avon Girl (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I have been coming here and trying stuff.The ACV tips sound good.I already use the mask with yeast,ACv and molasses.Great stuff.My question is..if you are drinking ACV do you see any weight loss happening?If you dillute it with enough water will that be ok if you drink it quickly?I already use white vinegar....on my floors!Great stuff!!!

Lori


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sunnysugar99* Coconut oil is great for anyone especially those that suffer a sluggish thyroid. I do, I am hypo after having my thyroid removed after having grave's disease in 1997. Hmmmm, since I am HYPERthyroid, I think I should stay away from coconut oil or coconut products ... well, except maybe for an occasional coconut ice cream - mmmmmmm yummmyyyyyy


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sunnysugar99* Coconut oil is great for anyone especially those that suffer a sluggish thyroid. I do, I am hypo after having my thyroid removed after having grave's disease in 1997. Hmmmm, since I am HYPERthyroid, I think I should stay away from coconut oil or coconut products ... well, except maybe for an occasional coconut ice cream - mmmmmmm yummmyyyyyy


----------



## belisahC (Mar 25, 2006)

*Thanks so much for the ACV tips. I really love using natural remedies, etc. I've been using it as a toner and it's been great on my 51 year old skin. My skin is not really dry but I don't like using toners that contain alcohol so this really fills the bill. Can't wait to see the results with continued use. Thanks again Kim for this thread!*


----------



## thePinkcess (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW

Okay so I've been using this ACV stuff for only a week and... oh my gosh... I'm SO amazed!!! At first I was a little skeptical, but since my skin has been having it's ups and really bad downs (stupid puberty) I thought I'd give it a go since it was natural (not to mention cheap!!!) and I don't like putting weird stuff on my face! My parents drink this stuff, and everytime I smelled it I would run out of the kitchen! But, I forced myself to smell it, so everytime I open the bottle I put my nose to the bottle and take a BIG whiff so it's not so bad afterwards. Then I take a cotton pad, put it on the opening, and turn the bottle upside down so that there's a circle of ACV on the cotton ball thing afterwards (hopefully that made sense). Then I let about 7 drops of water on top of that circle, run to the bathroom, turn the exhaust fan on, and then just swipe it all over my face. It doesn't sting my face at all and leaves it feeling fresh! I let it dry and the smell actually does go away. I only use it at night. My pimples are going away faster, the blackheads on my nose are disappearing, and the two cystic pimples I had are on their way out! I also noticed my skin was evening out. The first couple of days I started using this, my skin would be oilier than usual. But I had faith in this, because someone said that it should be a good thing. And I am SO glad I stuck to this! I will be using this for the rest of my life and I really really think that if you don't use it yet, YOU SHOULD. It's amazing!!!

Thank you so much to everyone here for the advice!!!





btw, what's hyperthyroid?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *thePinkcess* btw, what's hyperthyroid? Glad to hear it's working so well for you! I love it, too!
Hyperthyroid is an excess of thyroid hormone resulting from an overactive thyroid gland (or taking too much thyroid hormone).


----------



## rocknrollgoddes (Mar 28, 2006)

hollywood---add some seaweed into your diet



the idodine in a natural form really helps the thyroid--same with the coconut oil...

i just got the braggs apple cider vinegar book--if anyone is interested in expanding their knowledge of ACV this is the book for you--cheappo, and loads of information...this stuff is good for almost anything--reminds me of grapefruit seed extract!


----------



## chelles93 (Mar 29, 2006)

I started using ACV as a toner yesterday, along with a light scrub made with baking soda and water.

My skin feels wonderful. Softer than it ever has.

Unfortunately I have three rather large ugly zits from my chemical peel (I do a 65% lactic acid once a week) and it's not helping yet. It's only been one day, so I'll update if things get worse or better.

I brewed four bags of 100% green tea in 1/2 cup of water and made a 50-50 bottle of the green tea and ACV. It smells like something most people wouldn't like, but I don't mind the smell of ACV.


----------



## Miss Dana (Mar 29, 2006)

Great thread! I knew about the benefits of ACV for internal use, but not for external use. In fact, I have some in my fridge already, and am going to mix up some toner. So, I get that I should dilute it 50/50 with water, but how often to use it? Once a day? Also, can you use exfoliators (whether a scrub or a toner-type product) AND the ACV as part of a skin care regimen? Today I used a scrub and a clay face mask, so I've exfoliated off all the dead stuff so I would think using the ACV toner would be overkill. Thoughts? Also, I like doing a face mask. I usually wash my face in the shower, then put the mask on right after. Do I then wash the mask off, tone, then moisturize? Thanks! I've never really had a skin care regimen and am nearing 30 so thinking it's about time.


----------



## Miss Dana (Mar 29, 2006)

Barbiegal: Congrats on your weight loss! I'd love to hear more about how you did it and your "lifestyle eating." IM me as I'm not able to IM you yet as I'm a new member.


----------



## Avon Girl (Mar 29, 2006)

For those stubborn zits try ACV on a Q tip full strength.I will swear over night I saw a great improvement in zits I had literally over a month.These zits were not red or anything they were just there.I used the ACV full strength all over my face without any real problem.My chin did get scaly but the zit disappeared.


----------



## michko970 (Mar 31, 2006)

where can I purchase a liquid ACV to use as a toner? I have only seen it in a pill formulation. please respond, I reallllly want to try this.


----------



## dolphin_gal (Apr 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michko970* where can I purchase a liquid ACV to use as a toner? I have only seen it in a pill formulation. please respond, I reallllly want to try this. Hi Michko .... you can buy Apple Cider Vinegar at any food store ... look in the (I think) baking aisle .... it's right where the regular vinegar is. Just read the label and make sure it's made from fermented apples ... it should say something like "made from the juice of apples". If you got the organic kind from a health food store, it should most likely be that. Some stores also sell apple cider _flavored_ vinegar, which is a mixture of apple cider _flavoring_ and distilled vinegar. There is a big difference. It's the pectins in the apple that help ..along with the vinegar aspects. I'd think that the one that's just flavored wouldnâ€™t be nearly as effective. HTH!


----------



## Jinjer (Apr 4, 2006)

i only have the pills at home....will it be the same?


----------



## dolphin_gal (Apr 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinjer* i only have the pills at home....will it be the same? Pills usually have a number of "fillers". And because of the dessication process (to make it into a powder), I doubt it would have as much of the benefits, or work as quickly. Just my thoughts.


----------



## MiaSays (Apr 22, 2006)

My instructor in beauty school swore by Apple Cider Vinegar. It definitely helps with blood pressure and weight loss, I can personally say. We even used it to get rust off of the floor once!


----------



## Lorea (Apr 26, 2006)

Is it just me, or does the stuff burn the back of your throat as it goes down? I mixed ACV into a glass of green tea and honey.


----------



## sunnysugar99 (Apr 26, 2006)

Do not use a whole tablespoon, use a smaller amount.

It might be to much acid for you.

Hyperthyroid is when your thyroid is working to fast you lose weight cannot sleep and should be taking some Thyroid Meds to slow it down. Only the Doctor knows what to give. If it gets to bad as most do, you have to have surgery or radiation iodine to slow the Thyroid down. If you go into what they call Thyroid storm it can be dangerous. Your heart beats to fast also.


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 7, 2006)

I just have a question..i went to the grocery to buy some ACV but i checked the label and it says 5% Acidity...what does it mean...please tell me know if i should buy this or not..


----------



## Amandine (May 14, 2006)

I'm going to try this as a toner tonight and pray that it doesn't sting


----------



## Nolee (May 14, 2006)

apparently my skin doesn't like this stuff :l

it always makes my face turn red and has those burnt-like spots, so i have to use cold yoghurt for 30 mins to cool it down :


----------



## lindsaymj928 (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for all the info on ACV!! I have been looking it up all over online and this has been the best source I've found for health benefits of ACV...i bought some the other day and use it on my face before going to bed sometimes, sort of as a toner, and it seems to help. I haven't quite got the courage to drink it yet though!


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2006)

apple cider vinegar is good for a lot of stuff, kinda like baking soda.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 9, 2006)

hi! i dont know if this has been covered before or not, but heres my question. I'm going to start using ACV as a toner, after reading ALL of the wonderful things u ladies have said abou it! I was wondering if it would be safe to apply a moisturizer containing glycolic acid or salicylic acid in it afterwards? I mean, would the ACV have a reaction to either glycolic or salicylic acid? THANKS!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* hi! i dont know if this has been covered before or not, but heres my question. I'm going to start using ACV as a toner, after reading ALL of the wonderful things u ladies have said abou it! I was wondering if it would be safe to apply a moisturizer containing glycolic acid or salicylic acid in it afterwards? I mean, would the ACV have a reaction to either glycolic or salicylic acid? THANKS!! I have used products with both in it after toning my skin with the ACV and it was fine.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I have used products with both in it after toning my skin with the ACV and it was fine. ok, thanks!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 27, 2006)

This is so interesting! I'm excited to try it!


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 28, 2006)

I use ACV on my scalp and as a rinse for my hair. Works really well:]


----------



## kittii (Jun 28, 2006)

very interesting. I dont think i could get myself to soak my body in vinegar thought eww


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 28, 2006)

Okay, I tried drinking this last night with 1TBS in 8 oz water with one packet of splenda and it totally got my gag reflex goin!! I even tried drinking it while plugging my nose and that helped a little. I ended up drinking about 2/3's of it and dumped the rest out. I'll try it again and see if I get used to it, because of all the health benefits, but if it's not gonna go down, I give up. I'll try the ACV pills even if they're not as affective, it'll prob be better than nothing. I haven't tried it as a toner yet, but I think I'll do it tonight and let you know what I think. I might try it as a hair rinse too.


----------



## Avon Girl (Jun 28, 2006)

Try diluting it in more water. Instead of one glass of water I chug down two. After awhile its kinda like drinking cheap wine. You get used to it! LOL


----------



## steff68 (Jul 24, 2006)

I tried to drink it and couldn't do it. I use it twice a day on my face for mild acne. I rinse it after a few minutes. I don't know if it will help, we'll see I guess.


----------



## zara (Jul 24, 2006)

hi i was wondering if anyone knows...is cider vinegar the same as apple cider vinegar?


----------



## ivette (Jul 25, 2006)

i've heard that taking 2 tablesspoons of ac vine gar before each meal is suppose to boost the metabolism. never tried it myself


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *belisahC* *Thanks so much for the ACV tips. I really love using natural remedies, etc. I've been using it as a toner and it's been great on my 51 year old skin. My skin is not really dry but I don't like using toners that contain alcohol so this really fills the bill. Can't wait to see the results with continued use. Thanks again Kim for this thread!* I have started using it also, but dang, I think the scent lingers even after it is dry on my face. I turn my head quickly and then back and I can get a scent of that on my skin. So that is bothering me a bit, I want to continue to use it but not if the bad scent is going to be present. I thought it would dissipate but on me, it still seems to linger.





CarolAZ


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CarolAZ* I have started using it also, but dang, I think the scent lingers even after it is dry on my face. I turn my head quickly and then back and I can get a scent of that on my skin. So that is bothering me a bit, I want to continue to use it but not if the bad scent is going to be present. I thought it would dissipate but on me, it still seems to linger.




CarolAZ

Does it still smell after you have moisturised? if i dont mositurise i can smell vinegar for ages but as soon as i moisturise the smell goes.


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* Does it still smell after you have moisturised? if i dont mositurise i can smell vinegar for ages but as soon as i moisturise the smell goes. Funny you ask...I just got a new moisturizer by Peter Thomas Roth and I used it yesterday after the vinegar that I placed on my face. And I think the moisturizer did neutralize the smell. So I could not notice it yesterday as I moved my face/head around. So maybe that is the solution.
CarolAZ


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 1, 2006)

omg...i finally try using acv as a toner, and i didnt see any dramatic results but DANG IT STINKS...i used it in the washroom, and my dad walks in afterwards and start spitting like crazy and ask me how long havne't i take a bath cuz he thought i stink sooooo bad!!! hehe


----------



## LVA (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Yoshi* omg...i finally try using acv as a toner, and i didnt see any dramatic results but DANG IT STINKS...i used it in the washroom, and my dad walks in afterwards and start spitting like crazy and ask me how long havne't i take a bath cuz he thought i stink sooooo bad!!! hehe



, your post made me laugh.. .ahem ... yep .. got a similiar reaction to my b/f. ... he told me to go sleep in the spare bedroom cuz my face stinks so bad lmao


----------



## michko970 (Aug 2, 2006)

Does anyone else find that Acv makes their skin incredibly soft? I love this stuff.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks for the post...it's really informative...

xoxo


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Yoshi* omg...i finally try using acv as a toner, and i didnt see any dramatic results but DANG IT STINKS...i used it in the washroom, and my dad walks in afterwards and start spitting like crazy and ask me how long havne't i take a bath cuz he thought i stink sooooo bad!!! hehe









You're too cute! Thanks for the laugh! I needed it!


----------



## Leony (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Yoshi* omg...i finally try using acv as a toner, and i didnt see any dramatic results but DANG IT STINKS...i used it in the washroom, and my dad walks in afterwards and start spitting like crazy and ask me how long havne't i take a bath cuz he thought i stink sooooo bad!!! hehe LMAO hahaha. You're so funny lol.


----------



## Cherry89 (Aug 2, 2006)

I just started using bragg Apple cider vinegar, I take 2 tablespoon shots twice a day. Im use to the taste and the smell now. I know with white house apple cider, I lost 5 lbs in 6 days. and with kroger's brand my face cleared up wonderfully. and now im just waiting for Bragg to kick in.


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cherry89* I just started using bragg Apple cider vinegar, I take 2 tablespoon shots twice a day. Im use to the taste and the smell now. I know with white house apple cider, I lost 5 lbs in 6 days. and with kroger's brand my face cleared up wonderfully. and now im just waiting for Bragg to kick in. thx for letting us know, congrats on the weight loss ... wish i could do it .. .but last time i tried ... i gagged


----------



## Cherry89 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks

I take two shots, REAL FAST...and i drink a whole lot of water afterwards. It helps alot. Or try adding honey.


----------



## LVA (Aug 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cherry89* ThanksI take two shots, REAL FAST...and i drink a whole lot of water afterwards. It helps alot. Or try adding honey.

hmmm ... let me run to the bathroom real fast and try this ... if i die. .. it's your fault .. .LoL .. .jk


----------



## Cherry89 (Aug 2, 2006)

OH no, we wouldnt want that to happen. lol


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the great post hun&lt;3


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

Yet another thread I keep meaning to read, and just haven't! Thanks for the info Jen!


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey

I'm new here &amp; after reading about ACV decided to go out and get some. The smells not the best but i'll live as long as it gets rid of these 2 pesky spots i have x-S.

Just wanted to say that this site is great n the girlies on here sound great!

nicole

xxx


----------



## lori604 (Aug 9, 2006)

I just started taking acv too. I take about 4 tablespoons in the morning. It's nasty but i dillute it with a lot of water and chug it down. I haven't lost any weight yet though.




My friend said it makes her bowels all funky and makes her go to the bathroom lots. I haven't noticed anything... I'm using Bragg's too.

eww i just tried taking it straight. it's burning my stomach, and i'm dizzy in the head from the 'sour shock'. ick! it's worse than tequila! crystal light with it makes it better


----------



## KrazyPhish (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cherry89* ThanksI take two shots, REAL FAST...and i drink a whole lot of water afterwards. It helps alot. Or try adding honey.

You shot it? :S I tryed shotting some this morning, I nearly threw up. It's awful! I think I'll keep trying though, heard so many good things about it


----------



## judithf (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello!

I've been using ACV toner for 3 days and its been good so far!

Here is how I make it:

Boil 1 cup of water and add 4 bags of Green tea &amp; 2 bags of Chamomile.

Add 2 teaspoons of Honey and let it disintigrate in the warm tea.

Once the tea is cool I add 1 cup of ACV.

I keep mine in the fridge and its very refreshing after I use my cleanser.

Afterwards, I use a benzoyl peroxide cream, and after that dries I moisturize.

My skin is clearing up nicely!

My husband says he cant smell it, unless he sticks his nose in my face and then he can smell the vinegar, but just barely. I think the tea &amp; the honey really help with the smell.

I also take a shot (1 tablespoon) in the morning &amp; at night. I cringe for a few seconds and then chug a glass of water. Voila! Taste is gone! I think its really helping with my digestive system and I've lost 1lb! (ok, ok...not a big number but a pound is a pound!!! Plus Ive only been doing this for 3 days...)

ACV is awesome!


----------



## dngreenwood (Aug 15, 2006)

I mixed up ACV with some tea tree oil and water in a spray bottle for my scalp, it has been getting crazy build up and I need something to clarify my hair and help my scalp. I used it and it was great, but then I was in the bathroom thinking what else could I do with this mixture............LIGHTBULB!! use it on my face. I've been doing it for about 4 days and my skin is already thanking me!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 16, 2006)

great thread


----------



## i_love_no (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I am usinf ACV for 5-6 days. I noticed a good improvement.

The first days I got a rush (i had like 10 -20 zits over 3 days) which was very strange for me but I kept going. They went away very quickly. Now I am good!

I noticed some good things:

1. Evens out, smoothes the skin surface

2. Fade away the frekles

3. Better than Neostrata 15 Aha (I used for 3 years)

I am decided to drink something too- I strated 3 days ago with a half tbsp. I am going ot use a straw, since this attacks the teeth.

I read alot about this and I found out that I has many medical properties: it is used to lowe the colosterol, the blood pressure, to cure hadeache, menstrual pains etc.

I will update my evolution in a few weeks.


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 29, 2006)

i have used ACV to get rid of a couple tiny moles that i have on my arms, as a toner and i also applied it in my conditioner.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 29, 2006)

i just started using it as a toner and I LOVE it. It makes me feel refreshed and helps shorten the life of my pimples.


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 29, 2006)

i just went out a bought a bottle of ACV and now i just gotta decide what i wanna do with it...i cant wait to try it


----------



## bad cat (Aug 29, 2006)

I've tried it as a clarifier for my hair and scalp and it helped out a lot. I get dry itchy scalp during the colder months and this really helped my itchy scalp.


----------



## PRECiOUSS_DANi (Sep 6, 2006)

wow that sounds great. im going to go buy some and use it.


----------



## drewz (Sep 19, 2006)

hi! has anyone tried to use ACV to fade acne scars? what is the difference between using ACV and jus pure vinegar?


----------



## cotton_c4ndy (Sep 19, 2006)

*sigh* i cant use ACV...it aggravate my skin so bad...eventhough i only mix a very lil amount of apple vinegar with water....cant work for me...i guess


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Sep 21, 2006)

what doesn't it do? haha


----------



## Nonnie12kb (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! When knew? So much info on this board. Thanks guys.


----------



## Paintedredrose (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome post! I hope to start drinking it also, but I have a question. When you apply the ACV to your face do you wash it off after awhile? because I did it for awhile by putting it on my face like a toner and it made my pores HUGE and after I stopped using it, my pores still took awhile to get back to normal


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *drewz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi! has anyone tried to use ACV to fade acne scars? what is the difference between using ACV and jus pure vinegar?




Im not sure because iv read loads of times that ordinary vinegar helps with scars and spots too


----------



## *Krystal* (Oct 23, 2006)

Never tried it before, but my friends mom uses it all the time, it her cure all.


----------



## AppleTorta (Oct 26, 2006)

Im going to have to try this ACV as a toner. Sound like it works pretty good for the most part.


----------



## vickievixie (Oct 26, 2006)

How do you use it to remove moles? Do you soak with it? I have several huge ones on my arms that I would like to get rid of...Maybe soaking a band-aid with ACV?


----------



## smccary (Oct 26, 2006)

Will have to try it.


----------



## shabina (Oct 28, 2006)

i drink black strap molassed and vinegar every morning

i drink black strap molasses and vinegar every morning


----------



## cramberry22 (Oct 30, 2006)

wow thanks for all these tips! i never knew acv could be used for so many reasons.


----------



## *Super Vixen (Oct 31, 2006)

very informative





thanx 4 all the shares everyone


----------



## dlwt2003 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been using for over 2 months hasnt helped in the weight department (shoot) but I feel great, I have a knee that bothers me alot and now IT DOESNT. I am telling everyone i know about it because I do believe it works.


----------



## Gvieve (Nov 19, 2006)

For the past three weeks I have been using ACV as a toner faithfully every night. The results have been great I must say. It has erased many and faded what remains of freckles that mysteriously began to appear in my mid thirties and has beautifully left my skin even toned like no expensive cosmetic product has been able to do thus far.

Back in my late teens I came across a beauty book that suggested using ACV three times a day two tsp. per glass of h2o, 2 lecithin capsules, and so I tried it. Results were my hair grew like mad and was super shiny, I lost weight, and my skin was great and glowing. Don't know why the heck I stopped. Bet I'll start again


----------



## Possum (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow!!! Thats fantastic!

Is there anything tha Apple Cider Vinegar dosnt do?

Just wondering though.

Would ACV be able to be used safely and with no adverse reactions on eczema prone skin?

Thanks


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 22, 2006)

Kinda late to this but I am starting my ACV regime tonight! WOOHOOOOO!


----------



## Jinjer (Nov 23, 2006)

so we know that ACV works well for the skin...but anyone experienced weight loss with this?


----------



## zchopkins (Nov 29, 2006)

also great for cold sores and herpes related type things in lew of expensive medicine one would need prescribed by a doctor....I am going to try it though as a toner like i read here and see the results in a dryer climate so dilluting it sounds like a plan Thanks to all for your input....





what to do with the lovely smell it most likely will leave behind is going to be interesting......


----------



## yara (Dec 1, 2006)

thank you


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *zchopkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif also great for cold sores and herpes related type things in lew of expensive medicine one would need prescribed by a doctor....I am going to try it though as a toner like i read here and see the results in a dryer climate so dilluting it sounds like a plan Thanks to all for your input....




what to do with the lovely smell it most likely will leave behind is going to be interesting......

as most of you know i had a shingles out break a few months ago. [my first] and i havent had one since. but would this work for that as well since it is a form of herpes.


----------



## Nolee (Dec 6, 2006)

i read a lot about using ACV as a treatment for stretch marks and as skin lift toner, they say it reduces the stretch marks and makes the skin looks so much better in just two weeks, has anyone used it in such thing?

TIA


----------



## greyskies (Dec 6, 2006)

I just bought some, but the smell is horrible. lol. is there any way to make it smell better, or taste better?


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *greyskies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just bought some, but the smell is horrible. lol. is there any way to make it smell better, or taste better? lol. not that i know of. i hate the smell. havent tasted it but im sure its terrible. most of the time i wanna gag when i smell it.


----------



## tinkerbellz (Dec 6, 2006)

if you dilute it, then the smell may be a little less intense and I know people like to add a few drops of honey if they are going to be drinking it with water, or u can mix some with juice and that reduces the taste


----------



## linicolef (Dec 8, 2006)

The smell is RANK.. but the way i see it.. if it makes my skin glow and look MEGA TONS better.. the poopie taste is worth it! plug your nose and GAG it down!


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 10, 2006)

I really should try this- I do love using natural stuff!


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 14, 2006)

My best friend swears by this stuff. She uses it as a facial toner and her skin is flawless and glows.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks, great thread


----------



## Chelbi (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for this! I bought some ACV and Im about to try it now! I'll reply back on how it went.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 20, 2006)

ACV is great stuff. The smell doesn't bother me at all however...



my kids complain about the smell at night after I first apply it and my teen won't let me use it on her. whatever. It's so worth the results.


----------



## lisaland15 (Dec 20, 2006)

I tried it on my hair--wow--it sure made a difference.

Now, to the face...


----------



## Chelbi (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay so I just put it on. The smell doesn't bother me whatsoever. I put it on my face with some water and tissue. My skins already softer and my pores decreased in appearance. Also, I've always had very red cheeks, and now the redness has completely dissapeared. It's incredible, because it's only been a couple hours. So I'm gonna drink some tommorow before school. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## zchopkins (Dec 21, 2006)

nice info again and again thanks


----------



## heavenlyanne (Dec 24, 2006)

hmm.. i wonder if apple cider can be used as astringen too.


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 26, 2006)

I've just gone and bought some to try. I read about doing this with 50/50 acv and water along with a couple of aspirin. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## trueblue (Dec 27, 2006)

I love acv works great for just about everything.


----------



## linicolef (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok so my question i am wondering about.. i have looked at other sites about ACV and they say to use only the unfermented pure stuff with the "mother" still there.. they all recommend not buying the store bought kind like kroger and heinz.. what kind are ya all using????


----------



## LVA (Dec 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *linicolef* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok so my question i am wondering about.. i have looked at other sites about ACV and they say to use only the unfermented pure stuff with the "mother" still there.. they all recommend not buying the store bought kind like kroger and heinz.. what kind are ya all using????






I use this one - &gt;&gt; http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/yhst-34946187506477_1930_305062846 Clickie Here &gt;&gt; (*Bragg Organic Apple Cider Vinegar*)It's realli cheap , but it works a lot better than the kinds u usually cook w/ ... for example: Heinz

I have a bottle of Bragg in the bathroom for my skin and a bottle of Heinz in the kitchen for cooking.





U can get 32 oz for about 4-5 dollars.

ETA: ACV, no matter which kind u get, smells like crap. Dillute it with 50/50 green tea (cooled after brewing) and ACV. Store in Airtight container in a cool dark place. Stores up to a week


----------



## oceanmist (Dec 30, 2006)

I might have to try the green tea thing. I don't smell the odor once I have it on, but my husband sure does!


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 31, 2006)

I finally started using it regularly and I can report that it has helped to really clarify my skin. I'm a user of ACV now forever.


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jan 4, 2007)

Went to Waverly Natural Market in Midtown West (NYC) and got myself two bottles of these Bragg Organic Apple Cider Vinegar! Even the salesclerk told me to get me Braggs as it is the best.

Just mixed a tbs with a bottled water and drank it, thank goodness I love the taste of vinegar!

I'll do the 50/50 acv &amp; water as toner again tonight, this time with Bragg ACV (I used Heinz acv last night). I noticed 3 zits appeared



on my face this morning,



hmmm.... but am confident they'll go away soon and hopefull prevent the others from appearing!





I'll try the acv hair rinse this weekend.

Thanks for the tips!

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use this one - &gt;&gt; http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.c...1930_305062846 Clickie Here &gt;&gt; (*Bragg Organic Apple Cider Vinegar*)It's realli cheap , but it works a lot better than the kinds u usually cook w/ ... for example: Heinz

I have a bottle of Bragg in the bathroom for my skin and a bottle of Heinz in the kitchen for cooking.





U can get 32 oz for about 4-5 dollars.

ETA: ACV, no matter which kind u get, smells like crap. Dillute it with 50/50 green tea (cooled after brewing) and ACV. Store in Airtight container in a cool dark place. Stores up to a week


----------



## rockmom28 (Jan 4, 2007)

I also found that it works for food poisoning. My husband and I had food poisoning from a trip and I learned on the internet about apple cider vinegar and we tried it and it works! fast. (also used probiotics as well)


----------



## clarisa (Jan 4, 2007)

Is apple juice and apple cider the same thing? Oh wait... vinegar... never mind!


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I got Dad to get me a bottle of the Mountain Maid Apple Cider Vinegar. I'll be using it tonight as a toner diluted with water.


----------



## tristen88 (Jan 7, 2007)

apple cider vingar works great on face body hair ect.............. so many uses

great post


----------



## realmccoy (Jan 8, 2007)

Great thread! I just wanted to add my two cents to this conversation. I had the worse cold of my life, went to the doctor and he could only offer that it was a "viral infection, it'll take it's course", feeling as awful as I did, for so long, everytime I thought I felt better, the congestion would migrate from my head to my chest and my throat was scratchy and sore. Since I manage a very busy restaurant, I don't have the luxury of calling in sick; so started doing some research and was lucky enough to stumble upon this website Folk Remedies Archive

and started taking cayenne pepper with apple cider vinegar, wild oregano oil that tastes awful, but I was desperate, went to sleep and nearly all of my symptoms were gone in six hours!

I just started using organic extra virgin coconut oil on my face and taking a tablespoon a day and my super dry skin is soft, my hair is healthier (seems to be growing faster) and I've lost 7lbs!


----------



## Psyche (Jan 8, 2007)

Definitely a great thread!

My doctor made me stop ACV when I was pregnant with my son (because he is a nitwit) and I am so glad I am starting it again. It really helped with my immune system issues.

This and tea tree oil are my best friends!


----------



## SkySapphire (Jan 11, 2007)

ACV smells and tastes horrible, but it works wonders. It's great for getting rid of my hair's greasy look in the mornings. Plus, I don't know if it's just me, but it makes my hair shinier, too.


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Jan 11, 2007)

ACV with water as a drink, I can do it.

ACV as a toner I can still take.

Am not too sure about ACV as hair rinse though. I tried it but I think it's not for me. I have very long hair and it feels weird putting vinegar on my hair as a final rinse.


----------



## vodkastars (Jan 14, 2007)

Interesting info


----------



## The Applicator (Jan 14, 2007)

I got some and tried a mixture last night (as toner) of 2 parts ACV, 1 part witch hazel, 1 part water. I did get one tiny pimple on my nose this morning, but I'm not convinced that it wasn't already on it's way anyway.

My redness is greatly decreased, skin is soft, and I noticed an immediate improvement in my pore appearance! I'm going to use up the whole 8 ounce mix I made and decide whether to keep doing this or not, but right now it looks good! I can't wait to see what a few more days of this do for me.

I couldn't really smell it after a few minutes, but for about 15-20 minutes my husband could. He said he "didn't care much for that. It isn't very nice.". LOL


----------



## Shoppingchick (Jan 14, 2007)

can you use this on dry skin?


----------



## pengy (Jan 15, 2007)

hmm.. this is interesting. i've heard of using acv before, but i haven't actually used it myself. i think i'll go out and buy some soon, after reading all this great info on it.

but i'm a little confused. how much water should you mix with the acv to use on your hair, face, and to drink? i'm a little scared of using too much or too little of it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 18, 2007)

I heard about this and I tried it and omg it killed my stomach. They said to dillute it with water and I did and it still killed my stomach. I was suppose to go to work the next day and I didnt cuz my stomach hurt so bad. Not everyone will experience what I experienced so jus keep that in mind.


----------



## KiKiGrrrl (Jan 20, 2007)

What have I got to lose? I've spent a fortune on skin care products, if this doesn't work out for my face, maybe we can start a recipe thread for ACV.


----------



## jydnsmom (Jan 24, 2007)

So much good info about ACV. I will have to go out and get that good stuff. but i have some questions though, i would like to use this on my scalp since i have itchy scalp do i have to shampoo first then spray some on my scalp? then rinse it out? or leave it on then condition?


----------



## SmartySmarties (Jan 24, 2007)

i know an old woman who swore ACV CURED her hayfever!


----------



## ilov3mak3up (Jan 24, 2007)

what a cool tip! im suffering from acne and now i want to buy some apple cider vinegar now!!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Go for it. Its an excellent astringent


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Feb 8, 2007)

I dilute 1 tbsp Bragg's ACV in a glass of water in the morning and evening.

Inasmuch as I'd like AVC, I can't stand its smell on my face and hair.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

oh wow this thread is so cool !!!thx for the info ..i have to try it


----------



## cracka (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been taking 2 tbsp of acv in a small amount of apple juice morning and afternoon for about a week now.

THis morning as I was gettting ready for work i was amazed at how loose my pants felt.

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shea26 (Feb 22, 2007)

When I was a little girl my mom washed my hair with ACV twice a month. I never knew why but I know now!!! I am going to pick up my bottle tonight.


----------



## brenda307 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am going to try ACV tonight!


----------



## Kristines (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the post.

I have tried it, you do have to get beyond the taste though. Try it with honey, that helps a bit.

Kris


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 6, 2007)

So... i've been doing research about ACV.

I checked out some korean web sites about ACV. it says if you have dry skin, shouldn't use more then twice in a week. Cuz ACV stops oil coming out. so if you have dry skin.. just go easy on using ACV..

I should too


----------



## Querida (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome info!I got some ACV today and I am going to start using it as a toner before bed.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

_I've used this for weightloss w/ success in the past back in college. _

_Be careful though because it does erode the enamel of your teeth. A straw is probably best if ingesting ACV_.


----------



## waynice (Mar 12, 2007)

wow great info! I'll go buy some too !


----------



## arrhythmia (Mar 15, 2007)

I want to try this regimen but now i'm using Retin-A. I'm afraid it will irritate my skin.


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2007)

I've heard of washing your hair with ACV, as well as drinking it with water.

But after reading this thread I decided to use it as a toner.

I've never used a toner before, (honestly I don't think I quite understand the reason for it? if someone could explain?) I also don't ever breakout at all.

So I've been using ACV on a cotton ball for the past three nights now, and I've had 4 little pimples on my nose and 2 little ones on my forhead, all 3 days now!?

Is this good? This is obviously because of the ACV, but should I stop??

I never have pimples naturally, will they go away?

Off Topic- I don't have very large pores, but I notice the ones around my nose area are visable, what do you girls suggest I do to "shriek" them?


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 16, 2007)

Just a heads up on drink ACV...my mom told me that drinking it can be damaging to your stomachs...because acv is pretty strong stuff...


----------



## rebeccalynn69 (Mar 17, 2007)

Katana--I broke out with it too. I don't know if it was a purging thing or not.


----------



## katana (Mar 17, 2007)

Well I stopped using ACV as a toner, and I haven't broken out anymore, but if it is "purging" oil and whatnot out of my skin, then maybe I should continue with it, and it will stop (pimples) when my skins clean?


----------



## rebeccalynn69 (Mar 17, 2007)

If u can handle that period of purging time I would continue. I can't deal with it. But, having said that, I _need_ to do it. Anything that gets all the bad out so u can heal it is good I think.


----------



## Rubiez (Mar 17, 2007)

when i drink it...

2tbs mixed w/8oz of apple juice...(APPLE CIDER VINEGAR CURES)

i get this whammy in my throat like you would when downing a shot of tequilla or vodka or something like that...it's kinda nasty...but you gotta do what you gotta do for your beauty


----------



## kissmydress (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm breaking out right now because of it too. It burned when I applied it to my face, eventhough I diluted it, and I actually think it made the redness in my face worse. I don't know what to do now. I loved it as a hair rinse though! It made my hair super shiny, but I could smell it all day.


----------



## katana (Mar 18, 2007)

It kinda stung my checks the first couple times I applied it too!


----------



## vabookworm (Mar 18, 2007)

I mix the tonic a few times a day (1 tablespoon of Bragg organic with water and drink with a straw), I use in my hair as a clarifier at least once a week, and I use on my face occassionally. I usually leave my face wet from washing, and then use it. ACV is acidic, so I think it gets rid of the dead skin and pulls the oils to the surface. I don't have an acne problem, and it doesn't make me break out. My husband has acne, and he thinks it helps his face.

I find the smell goes away after I put conditioner on my hair or lotion on my face. I prefer the organic version of ACV too.


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 19, 2007)

i m gonna try this


----------



## MindySue (Mar 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It kinda stung my checks the first couple times I applied it too! me too!!!


----------



## duhmoms (Mar 19, 2007)

I have been using the acv for awhile now. I just use it at night so the smell is not wafting from my face all day. My nightime routine is:

1.Cleanse with good ole Noxema

2.Tone with 50/50 water acv

3.I take a few drops of emu oil and warm it up by rubbing my fingers together and smoothe it all over my face and neck.

I call it my salad routine---vinegar/oil!

I have had problem skin most of my life, &gt;40, and it has done wonders for my acne as well as the dry patches,makes my face super smooth


----------



## MindySue (Mar 20, 2007)

i think i see a difference since using this earlier! i swear. but i always see a difference then my acne comes right back. ohwell.


----------



## misstee (Mar 24, 2007)

Using ACV as a toner really stings my eyes and makes them water. =/


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 10, 2007)

it can cause purging. make sure that your solution isn't too strong if it burns'


----------



## disconnected04 (Apr 23, 2007)

i've heard that you're not supposed to drink ACV too often, at most about once a week, because it is acidic, so it might burn your stomach lining!

also, i used ACV as a toner for a while, following raves both here and on makeupalley, and it has done absolutely nothing for me. sigh! oh well! back to my search for a HG toner!


----------



## Chococat (Apr 24, 2007)

It seems like ACV is a very useful natural beauty product. I have a question though. HOW MUCH do you use on your face? My friend said she used it and it just burned but didn't help. Oh and does it exfoliate too? I need an exfoliant but I don't know what to use.

Thanks!


----------



## Aataszi (May 10, 2007)

I have been using this for a couple of weeks and I LOVE it! It has totally shrunk my pores on my nose so that my makeup looks alot nicer! Also I don't know if it ws supposed to do this but it made some of the moles on my face disappear!


----------



## fishchick72 (May 17, 2007)

ok, I am interested...........but can someone explain this 'purging' business to me? is it gonna clear me up or make my acne worse?

Well I tried it last night, but I didn't find myself any oilier &amp; no new breakouts........I'm gonna keep doing it each night &amp; see what happens........


----------



## greatnana (May 29, 2007)

great to know


----------



## clwkerric (May 29, 2007)

I have heard a lot of people talk about this lately and how much they love it!


----------



## cissy2222 (Jun 5, 2007)

This is a great thread and I have read every post, but the only thing I didnt see...and I could have missed it....should you refrigerate your 50/50 solution? Or is it ok on the bathroom counter?


----------



## princessmich (Jun 5, 2007)

Someone suggested to me using ASV on blemishes however, I'm not too confident to do this since I'm scared of It burning my skin. I have 1 blemish which resulted from a pimple and It really bothers me.....LOL I might just continue using regular concealer.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2007)

I bought a bottle of this to try because I heard drinking it would help with acne... well I tried it and and threw up... literally, it tasted SO bad! I really wish I would get over the taste but I'm really bad with stuff like that. I'll probably try it as a toner and hair rinse to use up the rest of the bottle. Great thread!


----------



## speedinggt (Jun 9, 2007)

I love using a homemade ACV body scrub..leave you silky soft.

1tbls ACV

3tbls brown sugar

1/2 cup olive oil


----------



## cissy2222 (Jun 9, 2007)

I made a toner up of a combo of goodies, ACV, witch hazel, water, tree tea oil, vitamin E, and aloe vera gel. My face tolerated this well all week. Then today I made a 50/50 of ACV and witch hazel. This made me bright red, I mean waaaay red. So I paniced and showered to try to wash it off. But I was only red for a short time after my shower, and then my skin turned back to normal. In fact I think it made my pores look better.

Now I am nervous to try it again actually, but was curious if it made anyone else red? or should I use less ACV then 50/50.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jun 25, 2007)

i tried apple cider vinegar and it did nothing but burn my face.

maybe its because my skin is so sensitive.


----------



## aeys1 (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks for the info


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 30, 2007)

ive tried taking acv internally for 10 days now.Well, starting wt 2 tb in 1.5 litre of water, gradually and then switched to 2 tbs in 1 glass of water 2 x a day, and then added baking soda.Now im having congested chest like wheezing?Having cough as well and i fer its more like bronchitis or sumthign!My throats and esophagus also hurts.im not sure if ACV not suiting me coz i read those who falls under blood type A shoud avoid it..


----------



## xekki (Jul 2, 2007)

interesting thread. i was once told acv was good for digestion but didnt know about the other advantages it has. I think i'll try this out.

ta


----------



## McRubel (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gabyk (Jul 21, 2007)

I use it internally - every morning:

1tbs ACV,

1ts honey,

1/2 ts baking soda(this way it won't attack the teeth),

as a body and face scrub:

1 part honey

1 part baking soda

ACV to make it a thin paste

as toner:

50% pure water

50% ACV

a few drops tea tree oil

I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## simplicity (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone throw in aspirin tablets/essential oils/other adds to the ACV toner? wondering how're the results? thanks in advance!


----------



## skyla (Aug 13, 2007)

i will give a go and thanks guys for all these information!!!


----------



## xomeesh428ox (Aug 15, 2007)

i heard hillary duff uses this for zits all the time


----------



## amanda28 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have tried but can't stick to it cause I have really sensitive skin.


----------



## lacheen (Sep 21, 2007)

i can't use it because my skin is too sensitive for acidic things.

actually it is really good for hair. but don't use it alone, mix with water and after washing your hair apply it like a rinse water.


----------



## MsDiamond (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks For The Info. I Am About To Go Buy Some


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm, have to try this. Not sure about drinking it though. I wonder how it tastes.


----------



## akimat001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great info, but how mcuh should you consume without eating away at your esophagus or stomach lining?


----------



## aieshxgrl (Sep 27, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------



## jookeulae (Oct 5, 2007)

i have tried using this before as a toner for my face. didn't work.


----------



## thosaid (Oct 18, 2007)

wow how interesting. i think ill go out and get some ACV


----------



## DreamSonia (Oct 20, 2007)

for your skin you should definitely dilute this with water - it burns if you put it on straight...obviously that's on other posts but some people seem confused. i can't imagine drinking this because it is so acidic. i would love to try something else that is natural but not as potent!


----------



## jessica9 (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *DreamSonia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif for your skin you should definitely dilute this with water - it burns if you put it on straight...obviously that's on other posts but some people seem confused. i can't imagine drinking this because it is so acidic. i would love to try something else that is natural but not as potent! It really isn't that bad. You mix two teaspoons with eight ounces of water. So it is quite dilluted and only two teaspoons you are consuming. I actually like the taste. Because it is acidic, it gives your body a natural boot of energy. It's just two little teaspoons in a big glass of water! It's an acquired taste, but when I drink it, I notice a ton of health benefits and just feel better overall. My grandma drinks it as well. It is best if you can get the raw kind they sell at a health food store. But people drink plain vinegar too! The Roman armies used to have vinegar rations for drinking. Don't think I'd enjoy it though.


----------



## DreamSonia (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks jessica - i will take your suggestions and try the 2 teaspoons in water...hope i can handle it....i definitely like it on my skin now that i have been doing it for a few days!!


----------



## babyanj (Oct 22, 2007)

i bought a bottle of Bragg's some time ago. but it was only yesterday that i got around using it. i made a toner 50/50 with water... gotta look for some essential oil like tea tree next. i've only used it twice so i can't comment on it yet but i'm trying to get used to the smell before i start drinking it





thanks for sharing people!


----------



## Sauless (Oct 27, 2007)

My boyfriend and I actually take 2 tablespoons of organic acv in a small glass of water 2-3 times a day, just quickly before meals. It made both of us feel way healthier over all. Its super cheap and it helped stomach problems, improved energy levels and cleared up our skin. It tastes pretty awful at first but if you drink it with apple juice or cider its less noticeable, plus it just gets easier over time. I would definitely suggest trying this. I've never tried it directly on my skin.


----------



## Kiraboshi (Oct 27, 2007)

Man, I live by apple cider vinegar. I love the stuff.


----------



## sonin (Oct 29, 2007)

i really want to try it, but i can't stand ACV smell ^o^ is there any other way to get rid ACV smell?


----------



## Cassandra Hope (Oct 30, 2007)

I use organic Apple Cider Vinegar with Mother (make sure it has the Mother!) in so many different ways.

If you're using it as a toner, dilute it heavily with water until your skin gets used to it. Then you can work toward using 100% ACVw/M directly on the skin without irritation (it may take a few weeks to reach that point.)

One of my favorite things to do is draw a warm bath and sprinkle a cup or two of ACVw/M into the bath water. This is sooo good for people suffering from dry scalp and dandruff too. I lay on my back and submerse my hair and scalp into the bath for fifteen minutes while using my fingers to gently massage my scalp.

I can not believe how soft and shiny my hair becomes! ACVw/M makes hair incredibly, incredibly soft and I love it!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds good but i wouldn't drink it. :|


----------



## Sauless (Oct 30, 2007)

wow I'm definitely trying that, I think I had heard it was good in baths for various skin problems but not for hair.


----------



## jasminetjx (Nov 3, 2007)

wow! i never knew there were this many advantages to taking ACV! my mom takes it..and all i know is its hard to swallow..i'm definitely gonna start taking it on a regular basis though! =) thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cassandra Hope (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been using ACV on my forehead religiously for acne - so far it has helped clear my acne better than the medicated stuff my derm prescribed.

&lt;3 ACV


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 25, 2007)

interesting post


----------



## Versci (Nov 29, 2007)

It didn't work for me. I tried it diluted, undiluted, and also mixed with lemon juice.

It works okay as a spot treatment.. but I HATE the smell. I couldn't imagine actually drinking it, I'd throw up probably.


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried ACV-honey-water mixtures for a while. Not sure I particularly noticed any benefits, but I have to say it really is quite refreshing (if/when you get used to the taste). Nice and light! And it sure as heck can't be bad for you. I _have_ actually noticed that ACV helps with headaches. Sometimes I get hesitant about popping a pain pill for a little headache. And I can tell you from experience that ACV is amazing for stomachaches!


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 2, 2007)

if i want to use it as a toner for my whole face, how much water should i add? about half and half?


----------



## love2482 (Dec 7, 2007)

OK, after reading this thread, I bought some ACV and dilluted it with water (about 1/2 and 1/2) then used a cotton ball to swab it over my face. It's VERY stinky at first, but the smell goes away in about 5 minutes. I noticed my skin INSTANLY glowed!! Now, I use it before I put my makeup on, and it makes my skin look flawless!

Also, I DID try to drink it, with a ton of water, but it made me gag.


----------



## thecitychicken (Dec 10, 2007)

*I have been drinking vinegar DAILY * (white, apple cider, red wine, malt, etc) *since I was a toddler*.

Why?

I love the taste.

Benefits otherwise? Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 12, 2007)

love2482, what kind of skin do you have? cause i really want to try this...


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 15, 2007)

I tried this as a toner on my skin with 1/2 water the other night, and i didn't like it at all. My face was completely red afterwards. I think it was just way too strong...maybe i'll try a weaker dilution.


----------



## Isa (Dec 28, 2007)

Appearently it helps fade acne scars &amp; red marks, so anyone with a problem like that should try it ...sorry if this tip has already been posted


----------



## boxercurl (Jan 3, 2008)

Supposedly if you mix the vinegar and cornstarch and make a paste it will help relieve the itch of hives.


----------



## Ppride (Jan 8, 2008)

wow i'm amazed thanks for this wonderful sharing


----------



## maria_magdalena (Jan 11, 2008)

I drink it regulary (apple cider vinegar made of wild apples)

Three times a day before meal

2 Tbl Spoons apple cider diluted in a glass (200 gr.) water.

I like the taste (Particulary of this brand)

Helps me maintain my weight,

controling bad cholesterol

and mostly I drink it against Cystitis.

If I notice a pimple, I apply it directly on the blemish with cotton swab 9not on the whole face) and it works fantasticly.

Sometimes, I put it in the bath...

Really I use it a lot


----------



## shouyien (Jan 11, 2008)

very cool, I want to try it on my hair and face..

Originally Posted by *maria_magdalena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I drink it regulary (apple cider vinegar made of wild apples)Three times a day before meal

2 Tbl Spoons apple cider diluted in a glass (200 gr.) water.

I like the taste (Particulary of this brand)

Helps me maintain my weight,

controling bad cholesterol

and mostly I drink it against Cystitis.

If I notice a pimple, I apply it directly on the blemish with cotton swab 9not on the whole face) and it works fantasticly.

Sometimes, I put it in the bath...

Really I use it a lot

cool,now I have to buy some..lol


----------



## mistli78 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok I had to try this today after reading all the great things people were saying (about drinking it). So I did and it honestly wasn't that bad. I mixed it with apple juice and with every sip I chased it with water. It was a little warm on my throat like someone else had mentioned but drinking the water right after it helped alot (no bad after taste or anything).


----------



## Pri (Jan 15, 2008)

my mom likes using all kinds of vinegars for different purposes. bad thing about it is that it smels pretty bad.


----------



## diwucy (Jan 20, 2008)

I use ACV as a toner and it works great. The only downside is the smell, but that quickly goes away. I like how it tightens my skin. I might give drinking it another try, but can't stand the taste


----------



## heavenly84 (Jan 28, 2008)

intresting.. i never knew how good apple cider vinegar was...

but white vinegar.. great for cleaning.. especially glass n crystal.. lol that i know.


----------



## erijane (Jan 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nawtylaura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow theres soo many things you can do with it
i think ill print it out and deffo think abut trying the eczema one!! thanks






Thats crazy- so many uses thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 2, 2008)

ive tried drinking ACV and it caused me a bad sore throat!!!!it stayed for more than a week and i had to be on antibiotics..I even swiped my face with it (diluted with water) but it causes redness...too bad i wanted to like this so much!


----------



## claudia_lemus77 (Feb 3, 2008)

oh wow ill have to try that


----------



## iatreia (Feb 5, 2008)

I just bought a bottle ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm planning to use it as a toner and hair rinse.






I've been using baking soda as a shampoo and its great~


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Apple Cider Vinegar* is one of the oldest, most powerful, healing home remedies imaginable. Just read our extensive Reader Feedback section further down on this page and you will see why! 
If you can get over the taste of apple cider vinegar, you will find it one of the most important remedies in healing the body. Apple Cider Vinegar has a number of reported uses: complete relief of pollen, food and pet allergies. It also cures sinus infections. Additional cures: acne, high cholesterol, chronic fatigue, candida, acid reflux (!), sore throats, contact dermatitis, arthritis, gout and is a general energy tonic. Apple Cider Vinegar also breaks down fat and is widely used to lose weight. It has also been reported that a daily dose of apple cider vinegar in water has soaring blood pressure under control in two weeks!

As a wonderful side effect of drinking apple cider vinegar every day, we discovered that it brings a healthy, rosy glow to one's complexion! This is great news if you suffer from a pale countenance.

*pH BALANCE:*

It's suggested that Apple Cider Vinegar has such curative abilities because it causes one's pH levels to become more alkaline or, in the case of too much alkalinity, more acidic. Urinalysis studies done in the 1950s by D.C. Jarvis (author of Folk Medicine) showed that pH levels in the body become highly alkaline before and during an allergy attack (yes, contrary to what you would normally read on the subject). If you are going to try apple cider vinegar for allergies, or even to prevent sickness, we suggest you do some investigation of your own by buying a pH test kit at a local pharmacy, garden nursery, or even pool supply store. You can use these kits or pH strips to test your urine to see if you are more alkaline or acid during an allergy attack, virus or bacterial infection. Once you ascertain your pH levels, you can adjust adjust your dosage of Apple Cider Vinegar accordingly.

If you live in a highly polluted area like we do (Los Angeles) where allergies and sinus infections are rampant, your system may better balance itself with a small dose of apple cider vinegar each day. Ultimately, we suggest you experiment with a kit to find the pH balance your body functions optimally at. Want to know more about pH? Click here.

Ted, from Bangkok, Thailand tells us, "Apple Cider Vinegar in itself is alkaline because of its "ash" content, which means if the apple cider vinegar was burned, what is left over becomes ash. When you check for the pH of that ash and dissolve it with water, the content is alkaline. Whenever our body digests anything it undergoes oxidation, which is similar to burning and the end result is that you can determine whether the end product was alkaline or acid. Apple Cider Vinegar has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties, primarily coming from the malic acid and acetic acid portion of the vinegar. Apple cider vinegar acts as a buffer in the body because the acetic acid reacts with base or acid compounds to form an acetate, therefore rendering them chemically bioavailable for the body's utilization. Additionally Apple Cider Vinegar can reduce the toxicity of certain compounds by converting the toxin into an acetate compound which is less toxic. This is why they are ideal for insect bites and certain skin allergies. While Apple Cider vinegar in itself is considered alkaline, a chemically pure vinegar (acetic acid) is neither acid nor basic forming as it leaves no ash as the entire portion, when burned evaporates completely."

From what we have read repeatedly on the internet, scientists have measured ninety different substances in apple cider vinegar such as thirteen types of carbolic acids, four aldehydes, twenty ketones, eighteen types of alcohols, eight ethyl acetates etc. It also contains important minerals, trace elements and vitamins as well acetic acid, propionic acid, lactic acid, enzymes, amino acids as well as roughage in the form of potash and apple pectin.

Apple Cider Vinegar contains minerals and trace elements such as potassium, calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, chlorine, sodium, sulfur, copper, iron, silicon, fluorine. An alternative to drinking apple cider vinegar may be to take potassium supplements, as potassium is known to absorb excess fluids (ie, mucous) in the body. Drink lots of water if you take potassium supplements so you don't get dehydrated! Potassium, by the way, lowers high blood pressure.

Apple Cider Vinegar's vitamin content includes Vitamin C, Vitamin E, Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B6, Provitamin beta-carotene, Vitamin P (bioflavonoids).

And ...here are some more


I whole heartedy agree with this thread. I use vinegar on my skin as a toner and the results I see everytime are amazing. Now, I haven't yet started drinking it because of the taste and because I'm pregnant. So, in the meantime just using it 'on' my skin has since shown incredible results. My skin is very soft after use.

Originally Posted by *jennyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif From what someone said on another thread, is that we are crazy for applying this to our face (which I do, and love the results). She said that we're putting an acid on our face and ruining the outer layer of the epidermis. What do you think of this??? Why can't we put it on our face if we can consume it??? I'm confused now. I still def. want to keep using the stuff. 
Obviously, this girl doesn't know what she's talking about. Your skin is naturally 'acidic'. If you apply anything other then acidic products to your skin, it'll then irritate it. Which is why a lot of people either have very dry or an overproduction of oil. Your skin has a natural pH of around 5. Which is acidic. Acidic levels read as follow: 0-14, 0-6 being acidic, 7 being neutral (water), and 7-14 are alkaline. Alkaline products are good to ingest and acidic products are good for the 'outside' of your body. Now, there are certain types of acidic products, so don't go buy a container of liquid draino and put it on your skin....lol! You want to stay within the 4-6 range. Makes me wonder where this chick got her information. Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## iatreia (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And ...here are some more

lol the list goes on... I'm gonna try the other the other uses ^^


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *stephaboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was reading this forum last night and found it very interesting. I bought some ACV today and was wondering what ratio of H2O and ACV to use for hair, face and drink. Any suggestions? 
I mix 50/50 of water and vinegar in a spray bottle. So after I shower I spray it on my damp hair. That's all :-D


----------



## Ceeinthesun (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sauless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My boyfriend and I actually take 2 tablespoons of organic acv in a small glass of water 2-3 times a day, just quickly before meals. It made both of us feel way healthier over all. Its super cheap and it helped stomach problems, improved energy levels and cleared up our skin. It tastes pretty awful at first but if you drink it with apple juice or cider its less noticeable, plus it just gets easier over time. I would definitely suggest trying this. I've never tried it directly on my skin. hey i agree its amazing stuff.i have had years of kidney infections with endless courses of antibiotics, which the doctor told me was the only treatment. then i went online and found the UTI report, and one of the main things they suggested i try was apple cider vinegar.

well at the first twinge, i drank some, a swig neat, followed by a glass diluted. did this for a week and the infection never developed. recent tests showed that for the first time in years, my system is clear .

its fantastic. no more antibiotics or pain.....YAH.....


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

OK, so I bought a big jug of ACV after reading this thread, and have been using it as a toner and I keep the jug in my bathroom. One day, my boyfriend used my bathroom, and was like, "Umm... I don't know if I should know this, but why is there a big jug of vinegar in your bathroom?". I laughed and explained it too him, then made him try it!! Haha!


----------



## Getumgurl007 (Feb 26, 2008)

apple cider vinger is benficial to your hair and can also be used as a toner for your skin.

I used apple cider viniger and water to help loose wieght last year.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been using it on my hair this past week, and I love it! I apply it after I shower, on wet hair, then blowdry!


----------



## MotownMama (Mar 24, 2008)

This thread should definitely be a sticky....I didnt know ACV was so versatile and beneficial


----------



## magosienne (Mar 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MotownMama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread should definitely be a sticky....I didnt know ACV was so versatile and beneficial it already is


----------



## enpointe (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the great notes.

I'm still not comfortable in drink ACV + water though


----------



## love2482 (Apr 15, 2008)

I started taking ACV pills this week. I'm excited to see the results! I'll post an update.


----------



## msmack (Apr 26, 2008)

It stinks and but I use it as a toner (dilluted with some water) and it works like a hot damn.


----------



## crapola (Apr 26, 2008)

started using it as a toner and it works great. it really gets those last traces of dirt or cleanser off. i also began drinking it hoping i'm going to release some toxins. i don't know how that's going since i have no objective way of testing it. i'm just going to keep hoping it's doing something good (placebo effect is an amazing thing).


----------



## jones10021 (May 1, 2008)

Where can I get Apple Cider Vinegar in USA? Do local supermarkets carry this product or is it better to order from an online store. Any suggestions?


----------



## Adrienne (May 1, 2008)

I never any of this!


----------



## Johnnie (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *crapola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif started using it as a toner and it works great. it really gets those last traces of dirt or cleanser off. i also began drinking it hoping i'm going to release some toxins. i don't know how that's going since i have no objective way of testing it. i'm just going to keep hoping it's doing something good (placebo effect is an amazing thing). You can go to a medical supply store and buy pH (litmus paper) or buy them online. They test the pH in your body. It's a great and inexpensive way to keep track of your progress.

Originally Posted by *jones10021* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can I get Apple Cider Vinegar in USA? Do local supermarkets carry this product or is it better to order from an online store. Any suggestions? You can buy it practically anywhere. Your local grocery store should definitely have some. If you're unsure which kind to buy Bragg is an excellent brand. Uhmm...I'm also sure you can buy it online but again more then likely they have it at most stores.


----------



## coconut_cutie (May 13, 2008)

My goodness I'm very late on this thread! Took me ages to read through it too!

I'm just about to purchase some of this stuff online and give it a go, I'm really into my herbal and natural remedies so I don't know why I've never tried this before. I have bad acne on my cheeks so hopefully this will sort them out. I'm a bit sensitive too so that's a small concern, but only one way to find out!

Has anyone had any luck clearing up acne with this stuff? I don't mean just the odd pimple but tough, stubborn acne?


----------



## emmy2410 (May 17, 2008)

Wow such good infors abt ACV. Actually I used to drink it before but dun know why i stopped. Drinking it with cold water actually helps you to swallow it.

I just could not find it in the mall all i cld see wat heinz brand..and im looking for ACV. Hope cld get it soon and start experimenting.

thanks guys for the great post.

emma


----------



## Miss World (May 20, 2008)

I actually drink it mixed with water for my acid refulx.. works great! better than meds.


----------



## lauren84 (May 29, 2008)

I use this on my face 50/50 w/ water..but how much would one recommend I drink...and to what ratio mixed with H2O...anyone have any stomach problems as a result? I am interested in the "glowing skin" this promotes...but don't want to be drinking too much and have an adverse affect in the bathroom LOL


----------



## terra (Jun 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Getumgurl007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif apple cider vinger is benficial to your hair and can also be used as a toner for your skin.I used apple cider viniger and water to help loose wieght last year.

Wow, i did not know that.


----------



## HollyC (Jun 20, 2008)

I used ACV, Kelp,B vitamins, and Lecithin to lose weight. Did it too and the side affect was shiny fast growing hair, really clear skin too.


----------



## Rosej97 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok used this as a toner for the first time. Mixed it 50/50 with water. It did smell a bit, but I've used some skin care stuff I didn't like the smell of either. The smell went away after a half hour or so. It did sting a bit and my face did get red. Sort of like using AHA for the first time. It was no where near as bad as a chemical peel and went away after about a half hour, I think applying moisturizer helped. I have sensitive combination skin. But everyone is different and someone else's skin may be more sensitive then mine. I will continue to use it and update in a few days.

I also drank a glass with 2 teasp of ACV in 8oz of water with a teasp. of honey mixed in and chugged it down like I would tequila. You could taste the ACV but it wasn't to bad. as long as you don't slow down.

Also got the virgin coconut oil but now I'm not sure what to do with it. I don't want to read through all 20 pages again as I just did it last night. Can someone give me a hint? Am I supposed to cook with it, mix it in something, drink it like a glass of milk? HELP!

Peace~

Rose

6/29/08 Update

Ok I am still using the ACV as a toner. Still mixed about half and half with a little more water then ACV. It does not make my face red or sting at all any more. I would say it stopped after about the second or third time. It does still smell though lol but it fades really fast. I use it every morning and every night. It seems to be working just fine. No breakouts or anything, although I don't really notice any extra benefits from it then any other toner I've ever used other then it's a lot cheaper and lasts a lot longer.

I kind of got a way from drinking it, just not used to doing it. But I plan to start again tomm.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## MsAubreyM (Jun 22, 2008)

My BF actually suggested we try apple cider as dressing to our salads, as it is the healthiest salad dressing available. This lasted a few weeks before we found ourselves switching back to balsamic vinegar. We just prefer the taste of balsamic over cider


----------



## Asha* (Jul 4, 2008)

^^ We allways use apple vinegar as salad dressing. It's a common thing around here.

ACV as toner seam as a good idea. Maybe I'll try it sometimes.


----------



## Jorja Anne (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank You, thank you, thank you! I just found this thread yesterday. I mixed ACV/water 50/50 and applied it last night then again this morning. I've had a couple of unsightly blemishes on my forehead for 2 months now. I've tried everything to get them to clear up. Nothing has worked. Well, this aftenoon I looked in the mirror. They are almost gone! Yea!!! I'll be using ACV from now on. Again thanks fo this post.


----------



## TeSSanG (Jul 22, 2008)

FYI, my face is an "Oil Mine". No liquid foundation can handle my face. But after using ACV for a couple days, it controlled my oilies! I'm a happy lady, i can hoard foundation now!!!

I read from somewhere, that if you have a dry skin, you can use it twice or thrice a week! Happy AcV's girls!


----------



## Oz_princess (Aug 10, 2008)

I remember looking into ACV a while ago. Does it help with acne?


----------



## Sarah Beth (Sep 5, 2008)

This thread has been very helpful. I use White Vinegar around the house to clean. I will definitely be picking up some ACV to try on my face and hair.


----------



## ayct207 (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL~ I'll definately give it a try! Thanx!


----------



## bC_0614 (Oct 12, 2008)

So wat can u mix it with if you want to lose weight??


----------



## muni (Oct 13, 2008)

really nice,,,thaaanks alot


----------



## annieup (Oct 14, 2008)

I use a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar with a tablespoon of Aztec Secret Indian Clay and mix together till I get a smooth texture. This is the most powerful Facial. It's like a "part II" or "another chapter" to the Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque. You'll get the deepest pore cleansing treatment at home.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool ! Now i'm interested in that clay.


----------



## EYE (Oct 20, 2008)

hi alll of you i have read this thread i like it thank you so much very nice.

i am definetly goona use it as toner and will tell u the results i have combination senstive skin but i wish it could do something to my pore it is so wide .

i may try it on salad but dont know about drinking it .i will tell u soon the results


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *EYE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi alll of you i have read this thread i like it thank you so much very nice.i am definetly goona use it as toner and will tell u the results i have combination senstive skin but i wish it could do something to my pore it is so wide .

i may try it on salad but dont know about drinking it .i will tell u soon the results

Looking forward to hearing about your results. This is a great substitute for toner.


----------



## corena (Mar 13, 2009)

I have used A.C.V. with water for years now. Two tbls. of vinager to a bottle of water (personal size)This solution really helps to fight hunger pains. Also 1tbl spoon of mustard twice aday with plenty of water helps to curve hunger pains. Also, I have suffered from restless leg syndrom for years and my doc. told me to try Taking a heaping table spoon of Mustard for R.L.S (Mustard has vinager in it) But, do becare with heartburn.That would be the only down fall. I had a problem the first few times with the heart burn then I guess my tummy got use to it. Eating bread or crackerst can also help.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *corena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have used A.C.V. with water for years now. Two tbls. of vinager to a bottle of water (personal size)This solution really helps to fight hunger pains. Also 1tbl spoon of mustard twice aday with plenty of water helps to curve hunger pains. Also, I have suffered from restless leg syndrom for years and my doc. told me to try Taking a heaping table spoon of Mustard for R.L.S (Mustard has vinager in it) But, do becare with heartburn.That would be the only down fall. I had a problem the first few times with the heart burn then I guess my tummy got use to it. Eating bread or crackerst can also help. There's a big difference between ACV and white vinegar when they're digested. When ACV is an ash it's alkaline and therefore good for you. White vinegar doesn't have the same effect on the body. Wonder why a Dr. would recommend this....anywhoo. ACV/white vinegar are recommended topically when trying to balance the skin's pH.


----------



## acbaker82 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have heard so much about drinking apple cider vinegar on so many different forums, now this....I guess I am going to have to try it out myself!


----------



## Bronzehoni (Mar 17, 2009)

I used it for clarifying my hair, but never drank it...now I may have to!


----------



## corena (Mar 17, 2009)

would lemons help with your PH balance also? or do I need to use the ACV after I use my lemons? Thats sounds like alot of acid on my face. (I use the lemons for dark spots and clarity)


----------

